# Guess The Dish...



## kaiquekuisine

Alright lets see if anyone here is good at playing charades...

I made a dish today consisting of...

- Milk

- Lemon Juice

- Lemon Zest

- Vanilla

- Egg Yolks

- Cornstarch

- Sugar

Anyone got any guesses of what it may be /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif.

Who ever had the right answer feel, free to keep the game going lol.


----------



## michaelga

lemon custard?


----------



## koukouvagia

Whenever you have milk, eggs and sugar the possibilities are beyond narrowing down.  I guess a lemon creme anglaise?


----------



## kaiquekuisine

I ended um making a molded Lemon Vanilla Mousse using the lemon juice, lemon zest, and vanilla.

I only used egg yolks, and for the milk to gain consistency since i didnt have cream i used cornstarch with ended up working fine.





  








Lemon Vanilla mousse.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 22, 2014








Feel free to keep the charades going, who ever wants to post go ahead xD. No rules, just a guessing game.


----------



## koukouvagia

Ok I'll give it a go. Ham, cheese, eggs, sliced bread, milk, butter.

I'm using the slicer knife, a whisk, the oven and a Pyrex roasting pan.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

KK, i was thinging a baked sandwich with a glass of milk but i know i am sooooo wrong !!!


----------



## teamfat

Sounds like a _Croque Monsieur _but without bechamel ( no flour )

mjb.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

teamfat said:


> Sounds like a _Croque Monsieur _but without bechamel ( no flour )
> 
> mjb.


Oh damn, maybe thats it as well.


----------



## petemccracken

Breakfast Strata?


----------



## koukouvagia

PeteMcCracken said:


> Breakfast Strata?


Close enough! I was actually thinking a ham and cheese bread pudding. You're up next Pete!


----------



## kaiquekuisine




----------



## petemccracken

Oy!

Let me cogitate for a few...


----------



## mtullius

This reminds me of the old joke "forgot to write down name of recipe, can you help?" What follows is a list of  foods, I forget what exactly.  Something like

Mushrooms

Graham Crackers

Stewed tomatoes

oatmeal

cheese

peaches

Later she realizes it was a grocery list.

Groan!!


----------



## petemccracken

Ground beef, maybe some pork
Cooked white rice
Onions
Roma tomatoes
Courgettes (small, say 4" zucchini)
Extra sharp cheddar cheese
Shallow baking dish


----------



## michaelga

[h1]Kousa Mahshi[/h1]
Turkish Stuffed Zuccinni

?


----------



## koukouvagia

I was going to say stuffed zucchini


----------



## petemccracken

Both close, but I was thinking along the lines of something more specifically American, circa 1950s-1960s /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## petemccracken

Further hint, courgettes par boiled, sliced in half lengthwise, and seeded, sort of like a canoe...


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Im thinking zuchini, stuffed with a piccadilo style rice , topped with cheddar cheese...

Damn got me hungry...

THAT.. OR ITS

Zuccanoes /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## petemccracken

KaiqueKuisine said:


> Im thinking zuchini, stuffed with a piccadilo style rice , topped with cheddar cheese...
> 
> Damn got me hungry...
> 
> THAT.. OR ITS
> 
> Zuccanoes /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


That's close enough! I know them as "Zucchini Boats" /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gifGuess you've been TAGGED!


----------



## kaiquekuisine

OH KNOW I DONT WANT TO BE IT XD...

And today is my day off the kitchen...

Quick i someone take my turn lol

Teamfat

Michael

Anyone /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## michaelga

OK - here goes.

Chicken thighs

Soy Sauce

Coconut Milk

Vinegar

Garlic

Bay Leaves

(nice one with the zucchini boats - going to have to give that one a try - always too many in the garden)


----------



## teamfat

Gee, I just did dinner with 4 of those 6 ingredients.  No coconut milk or bay leave, just stir fried chicken with broccoli and mushrooms.  Sounds more like a slow simmered curry than a stir fry.

mjb.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Im thinking marinated chicken thighs, finished off in a pan, grill, or oven, then the marinade was used as a sauce... 

But doesnt seem right in my head lol.


----------



## koukouvagia

MichaelGA said:


> OK - here goes.
> 
> Chicken thighs
> 
> Soy Sauce
> 
> Coconut Milk
> 
> Vinegar
> 
> Garlic
> 
> Bay Leaves
> 
> (nice one with the zucchini boats - going to have to give that one a try - always too many in the garden)


Is this like a chicken adobo? It would help if participants also including the cooking vessel and pertinant utensils or tools used for cooking.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

What KK said, just so we can get an idea lol.


----------



## michaelga

Koukouvagia said:


> Is this like a chicken adobo? It would help if participants also including the cooking vessel and pertinant utensils or tools used for cooking.


Yup exactly!

Chicken Adobo

A cooking method or utensil is probably a good idea.


----------



## koukouvagia

Oh it's my turn, sorry!

Beef chuck

onions

garlic

bacon

red wine

flour

tomato paste

mushrooms

butter

herbs bouquet

Dutch oven


----------



## chefbuba

Beef Bourguignon


----------



## koukouvagia

chefbuba said:


> Beef Bourguignon


Bingo! you're it!


----------



## chefbuba

I'm only on my first cup of coffee and running late, have to put something together over the weekend.


----------



## kuan

Well hurry up people want to play!


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Till then i got an easy one.... just to keep us occupied till buba pitches in. 

- Star Fruit

- Cocoa

- Eggs

- Milk

- Flour

- Cream

- Sugar

- Lemon zest

- Oil

I used an oven, a wisk, and a baking sheet XD.... along with some other non important equipment.


----------



## kuan

Star Fruit upside down cake.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Your getting hotter LOL.


----------



## kuan

The cocoa is throwing me off.


----------



## teamfat

Sounds like brownies, but with star fruit??

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

KK, didn't we say that sugar, eggs and milk denote so many possibilites we'll never get it? You have it in for us lol!


----------



## kaiquekuisine

The cocao was used in a ganache just so everyone has an idea 

I already mentioned eggs but used double the amount of sugar xD...


----------



## kuan

It has to be a cake of some kind with the oil.

Right?


----------



## kaiquekuisine

*Chocolate ganache (cocoa was the base)*

*Star Fruit cake*

*Mirengue xD... *





  








bolo senac.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Mar 1, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

So who wins?  

That's pretty


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Thnx, who ever wants to contribute can feel free to post what they want. 

I was more or less stalling for time for buba lol.


----------



## chefbuba

Pork Shoulder

Honey

Oyster Sauce

Hoisin

Sesame Oil

White Pepper

Sugar

Sherry

Soy Sauce

5 Spice Powder

Salt


----------



## michaelga

Char Siu Pork!

Pretty much exactly as I make it also!

edit:

can't spell


----------



## teamfat

No garlic?

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba

No garlic this batch, might try a bit of ginger too on the next batch.





  








Charsiu.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 1, 2014












  








charsiu1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 1, 2014


----------



## teamfat

That pork looks mighty tasty!  I rarely prepare pork without including garlic of some sort at some point.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

What's the method?  It looks great!


----------



## chefbuba

I marinated the pork overnight, then roast on a rack @ 350 with a bit of water in the pan for about 45 min until the meat starts to char up, then I brushed it with more sauce, flipped over and browned the other side, brushed a bit more on when it was done.

These pics were from a tester batch at home.





  








char.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 2, 2014












  








charsiu3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 2, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

I want to try that, I'll be adding garlic though.  What does oyster sauce taste like, is it very fishy?  Is it made of oysters?  Just wondering, these are not ingredients I work with.

So the meat is not slowly cooked for hours then, and it's not covered?


----------



## michaelga

oyster sauce - slightly sweet, briney, thick with with caramel / smokey notes, slightly metallic fishiness and tons of umami

pairs well with all meat and dark green veggies - broccoli asparagus


----------



## ordo

MichaelGA said:


> oyster sauce - slightly sweet, briney, thick with with caramel / smokey notes, slightly metallic fishiness and tons of umami
> 
> pairs well with all meat and dark green veggies - broccoli asparagus


I was trying to define the taste of Oyster Sauce when i read yours, which is perfect.


----------



## chefbuba

^^ Yep!


----------



## maryb

Ground beef, onion, egg, oat flour, cream mushroom soup...


----------



## koukouvagia

MaryB said:


> Ground beef, onion, egg, oat flour, cream mushroom soup...


Meatloaf?


----------



## chefbuba

Anything with a can cream of mushroom soup in the recipe should be disqualified.


----------



## teamfat

I would say meatloaf or meatballs, but the soup has me wondering.

mjb.


----------



## michaelga

MaryB said:


> Ground beef, onion, egg, oat flour, cream mushroom soup...


Some sort of Salisbury Steak in Onion / Mushroom gravy?

(ie. chopped beef patty / ground sirloin patty)


----------



## teamfat

The egg and flour could be for a noodle of some sort.

mjb.


----------



## butzy

Coming to play as well 

Pasta sauce?


----------



## kuan

Hotdish.  The great Minnesota Hotdish.


----------



## cerise

MaryB said:


> Ground beef, onion, egg, oat flour, cream mushroom soup...


A wild guess - An oldie recipe for Swedish meatballs.


----------



## mtullius

ground beef or other meat

salt

pepper

garlic

onions

cabbage

flour

salt

egg

milk

sugar

butter

yeast


----------



## mtullius

to kuan- yes just about anything can be hotdish!


----------



## cerise

I think you would get more "mileage" from the thread, if you changed the name to "Guess the dish" using classic recipes/dishes w/o specific seasonings, unless they are indicative to the dish


----------



## kuan

Cerise said:


> I think you would get more "mileage" from the thread, if you changed the name to "Guess the dish" using classic recipes/dishes w/o specific seasonings, unless they are indicative to the dish


Nah I like to see how creative people are with their guesses.


----------



## maryb

My take on a Salisbury steak using what I had in the house. Was the end of my month before payday and the pantry gets a bit slim. And what is wrong with cream of mushroom soup? I live in the midwest and cream soups go in all kinds of stuff /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## teamfat

For me Salisbury steak includes tomato in some form, so I guessed wrong on that one.

mjb.


----------



## michaelga

hmmm... I haven't looked it up, but too me swiss steak was the tomato sauce version and salsbury steak was the mushroom and/or onion gravy one.

Probably a regional name thing... ie. neither salsburians or the swiss have ever heard of either!

Now about Hotdish? 

Is that like 'slop-ina-pot' or 'mexican macaroni' ?

Never heard of it - but i've never been to Minnesota either.


----------



## teamfat

How many of you know why Salisbury steak is called Salisbury steak?

mjb.


----------



## michaelga

teamfat said:


> How many of you know why Salisbury steak is called Salisbury steak?
> 
> mjb.


Beats me - I can google it but I'd rather hear it from you... I also noticed I seem to be spelling it wrong.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif


----------



## teamfat

Doctor.  Civil War.


----------



## michaelga

Yummy pre-chewed food for the invalids!


----------



## mtullius

Hotdish is a casserole that has some kind of meat, a cream of something soup, some kind of starch, maybe a vegetable, probably cheese. It can be just made stove top but usually its baked and often brought to potlucks  When baked its topped with chips or durkee can of fried onions.

examples-

Tuna Hotdish

tuna

frozen peas

cream of chicken soup

cooked egg noodles

mix it up put in a baking dish

sprinkle with cheese and bake until hot then top with crushed potato chips and bake another 10 minutes

Tatertot Hotdish

browned ground beef

cream of mushroom soup

drained can of green beans

mix up and put on baking dish top with shredded cheese and layer of frozen tater tots and bake until hot and tots are browned

Salisbury with brown gravy, Swiss with tomato. I didn't know Salisbury was supposed to be made with ground beef though. But it is, I looked it up. I thought that was just how cafeterias & tv dinners made it so when I've made it I've used  pounded steak.


----------



## michaelga

Thanks for the information!

Pot-Luck Casserole - made with what ya got and lots of heart!

I'm bringing Hotdish to the next invite I get!


----------



## koukouvagia

MichaelGA said:


> Beats me - I can google it but I'd rather hear it from you... I also noticed I seem to be spelling it wrong.
> 
> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif


Alton Brown did a whole episode on this in Season 10, Episode 4. I saw it recently and tried to find it online, you can't watch it for free those little buggers. Anyway he does a whole thing on cubed steak, salisbury steak, country fried steak and of course gives all the history about it which was fascinating. Something about Germany.


----------



## kuan

mtullius said:


> ground beef or other meat
> 
> salt
> 
> pepper
> 
> garlic
> 
> onions
> 
> cabbage
> 
> flour
> 
> salt
> 
> egg
> 
> milk
> 
> sugar
> 
> butter
> 
> yeast


This seems like two dishes to me, or two dishes piled on top of each other.


----------



## genemachine

Sounds like a pie to me, kuan, mtullius. Pirozhki, perhaps?


----------



## kuan

The yeast?

Edit:  Stuffed buns.   Buns stuffed with cabbage meat mixture dough made from the yeas flour sugar milk, etc.


----------



## butzy

Tricky one,
Sounds like stuffed cabbage with yorkshire pudding, but that seems like a weird combination to me,
Si I go for an open pie of bread dough with an cabbage & minced meat filling


----------



## genemachine

kuan said:


> The yeast?
> 
> Edit: Stuffed buns. Buns stuffed with cabbage meat mixture dough made from the yeas flour sugar milk, etc.


That would be the above-mentioned pirozhki. Not to be confused with polish pierogi.


----------



## cerise

mtullius said:


> ground beef or other meat
> 
> salt
> 
> pepper
> 
> garlic
> 
> onions
> 
> cabbage
> 
> flour
> 
> salt
> 
> egg
> 
> milk
> 
> sugar
> 
> butter
> 
> yeast


Runza or bierock.


----------



## maryb

Pasties(sp) pies with a filling


----------



## teamfat

As I recall Cornish pasties use a shortbread crust, no yeast.  But it does sound like some sort of meat pie.

And regarding salisbury steak, it was named after Doctor J. H. Salisbury, an early proponent of high protein, low carb diets.  He recommended that the Northern troops eat lots of ground meat to stay healthy in the field.

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Cerise said:


> Runza or bierock.


Piroshki
And sounds a lot like Runza. Love this thread everyone , great ideas.


----------



## cerise

petalsandcoco said:


> Piroshki
> And sounds a lot like Runza. Love this thread everyone , great ideas.


Runza

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runza

Piirozhki

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirozhki

The key ingredients being ground beef & cabbage said runza bierock to me. Pirozhki fillings can vary from mushrooms to potatoes, etc.


----------



## kuan

petalsandcoco said:


> Piroshki
> And sounds a lot like Runza. Love this thread everyone , great ideas.


Where have you been?!?!?


----------



## kuan

I think Cerise wins this one although not officially yet.  Where is the puzzler?


----------



## mtullius

Here I am!  Runza it is. The version I first ate in Omaha made by Bohemians have a rich sweet dough. Pretty close to the kolache dough they make. I've had them in Cedar Rapids, IA and they have a less sweet dough. That population calls themselves Czech. From my incomplete understanding of the difference there is a pretty fine line with overlap between the two. Not sure if that has anything to do with the sweet factor.

Apparently runzas are well known in Chicago and parts of Texas. Love to hear about anybody's take on them. We make them the day before long roadtrips. Freeze individually then put in a cooler in the early morning with no ice. Ready for lunch.

Pasty was a good guess. There is a couple from England that run a pub in town. The ones they make have less puffy dough closer to pie crust. Probably without egg.


----------



## cerise

mtullius said:


> Here I am! Runza it is. The version I first ate in Omaha made by Bohemians have a rich sweet dough. Pretty close to the kolache dough they make. I've had them in Cedar Rapids, IA and they have a less sweet dough. That population calls themselves Czech. From my incomplete understanding of the difference there is a pretty fine line with overlap between the two. Not sure if that has anything to do with the sweet factor.
> 
> Apparently runzas are well known in Chicago and parts of Texas. Love to hear about anybody's take on them. We make them the day before long roadtrips. Freeze individually then put in a cooler in the early morning with no ice. Ready for lunch.
> 
> Pasty was a good guess. There is a couple from England that run a pub in town. The ones they make have less puffy dough closer to pie crust. Probably without egg.


Doing my happy dance., lol. I like some shredded cheddar in my Runzas.

Take it away Kuan or Gene. Gotta run.


----------



## kuan

Milk

Yogurt

Lemon Juice

Cumin

Coriander seed

Spinach

Garlic

Onion

Small fresh green chiles

Salt

Oil for cooking


----------



## michaelga

kuan said:


> Milk
> 
> Yogurt
> 
> Lemon Juice
> 
> Cumin
> 
> Coriander seed
> 
> Spinach
> 
> Garlic
> 
> Onion
> 
> Small fresh green chiles
> 
> Salt
> 
> Oil for cooking


Saag Paneer!

Curried Spinach with indian cheese.


----------



## kuan

Gah too easy.  You win @MichaelGA wins.


----------



## michaelga

kuan said:


> Gah too easy.  You win @MichaelGA wins.


I worked at an Indian place for a few years...


----------



## michaelga

salt

water

flour

chicken stock

white miso

snow peas

enoki mushrooms

carrots

green onions


----------



## petalsandcoco

kuan said:


> Where have you been?!?!?


Thank you for the info MT, very interesting.

@ Kuan: I never left  
OT : I was recently asked if I wanted in on a catering company, I'm still mulling it over. Going away mid March till April 1st for a breather.


----------



## petalsandcoco

MichaelGA said:


> salt
> water
> flour
> chicken stock
> white miso
> snow peas
> enoki mushrooms
> carrots
> green onions


Michael , Is this Miso soup ?


----------



## michaelga

petalsandcoco said:


> Michael , Is this Miso soup ?


Yup with noodles, usually I make Udon Noodles because they are less finicky. (first 3 ingredients)

(photo from steamy kitchen)





  








udon-miso-noodle-soup-2805.jpg?eaa646




__
michaelga


__
Mar 5, 2014








Your turn!


----------



## kaiquekuisine

MichaelGA said:


> Yup with noodles, usually I make Udon Noodles because they are less finicky. (first 3 ingredients)
> 
> (photo from steamy kitchen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> udon-miso-noodle-soup-2805.jpg?eaa646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> michaelga
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your turn!


*BEE-U-TEE-FULL*


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank you.

Here goes :

Lemon
Orange
Port
All spice
Clove
Mustard seeds
Red currant jelly
Cornstarch
Orange liqueur 
Ginger


----------



## kaiquekuisine

hmm those mustard seeds are throwing me off... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif


----------



## french fries

petalsandcoco said:


> Lemon
> Orange
> Port
> All spice
> Clove
> Mustard seeds
> Red currant jelly
> Cornstarch
> Orange liqueur
> Ginger


Sounds like some kind of sauce to go with a roasted duck?


----------



## butzy

Also thinking of a red currant sauce.
Foor me that would go with any poultry and probably with pork as well


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ FF: It most certainly does go well with roasted duck ! 

@ Butzy : You are correct in saying it is a red currant sauce, but just a little more complex in flavours than the basic red currant sauce. This sauce is great with game , poultry , pork , and grilled lamb cutlets. It is vibrant in color and can lift up just about any dish because of its layers of flavour. 
It was named after the Duke of Cumberland but invented in Germany. 
The official name of this sauce is : Cumberland Sauce. 

Your go Butzy !


----------



## ed buchanan

Petals it is indeed Sauce Cumberland  goes good wih Roasted Pork, Squab, Cornish Hen, Pheasant also


----------



## chefbuba

@ED BUCHANAN, you are `land locked now, are you going to miss the beach?


----------



## mtullius

Cumberland sauce, yum I would like to chug that down and call it soothing syrup.


----------



## butzy

Peanut
Garlic
Chicken
Soy
Sugar
Lemon
Chili


----------



## french fries

butzy said:


> Peanut
> Garlic
> Chicken
> Soy
> Sugar
> Lemon
> Chili


Peanut sauce for chicken sates?


----------



## butzy

You got it!
Chicken satay.

Was too easy wasn't it?

Your turn


----------



## koukouvagia

butzy said:


> You got it!
> Chicken satay.
> 
> Was too easy wasn't it?
> 
> Your turn


Do you use peanuts or peanut butter?


----------



## butzy

Depends, sometimes peanut butter, sometimes peanuts.
If I use peanuts, then I pound them in the pestle and mortar, adding a bit of water towards the end to make it more into a paste.
I normally use water, not milk or coconut milk to make the sauce as I like the taste better that way


----------



## ed buchanan

Wont miss the beach or the humidity. Florida since I moved there 25 years ago has changed for the worse,  and I hate sand


----------



## butzy

I'll just take the liberty of posting another one

Flour
Eggs
Milk
Tomato
Cheese
Onion
Garlic
Tomato puree


----------



## ed buchanan

Here is one for you     flour,butter,eggs,cream, bacon,onions  ,s and p , nutmeg


----------



## soesje

quiche lorraine? (just taking a stab)

the one by ed, I mean.


----------



## kuan

No cheese.  Unless Lorraine can still be called Lorraine without cheese.


----------



## soesje

definitely sounds like a quiche to me then.


----------



## pollopicu

Frittata


ED BUCHANAN said:


> Here is one for you flour,butter,eggs,cream, bacon,onions ,s and p , nutmeg


savory bacon and onion tart.


----------



## kuan

It sounds like a quiche, what about butzy's? The tomato product? 


butzy said:


> I'll just take the liberty of posting another one
> 
> Flour
> Eggs
> Milk
> Tomato
> Cheese
> Onion
> Garlic
> Tomato puree


----------



## teamfat

The flour and eggs, perhaps also the milk, could be a noodle or dumpling of some kind.

mjb.


----------



## butzy

Teamfat is getting close....


----------



## kuan

Could you give us what kind of cheese?


----------



## butzy

I just use whatever I can get. I am not sure what it actually should be.
Just a hint, the milk is not used in combination with the eggs....


----------



## french fries

Creamy tomato soup with dumplings?


----------



## kuan

Brule tomato tart, like onion tart, just with tomatoes.

Crust, tomato sauce made with milk and flour and crushed tomatoes, tomatoes on top, then cheese.


----------



## butzy

Both wrong, starting to like this 

You'll need an oven for this,


----------



## cheflayne

lasagna


----------



## french fries

Quenelles in tomato sauce?


----------



## butzy

Cheflayne: you are totally correct!
Your turn next


----------



## ordo

Lasagna without ragú?


----------



## cheflayne

butzy said:


> Cheflayne: you are totally correct!
> Your turn next


milk

sugar

heavy cream

egg yolks

balsamic vinegar


----------



## ed buchanan

Good only this one has no Gruyer

 When I was in Europe they called it Quisch Duval ?


----------



## petalsandcoco

I see ice cream but beats me what the vinegar is for ? Oh your smooth Cheflayne !


----------



## cheflayne

Quote:


petalsandcoco said:


> I see ice cream but beats me what the vinegar is for ? Oh your smooth Cheflayne !


You got it, balsamic vinegar ice cream. Just reduce the balsamic to a heavy syrup and mix it in before freezing. Sound weird, tastes great, I usually serve it topped with cracked black pepper and strawberries.

Your turn now.


----------



## kuan

Is it like a balsamic swirl?


----------



## cheflayne

No, totally incorporated.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Nice one !

Butter

Shallot

Mushroom

white wine

Brandy

Sauce Espangnole

Terragon or chervil (can be made with either)

Now this _______ has a particular name, can you guess ? And if you never made it, oh heavens to bits, its fantastic !


----------



## soesje

hmm no meat or fish? 

sounds like a chasseur.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Nope ( I'm saucy eh ? ) 







Hint just given.....


----------



## french fries

Sauce Châteaubriand?


----------



## kuan

The difference between Chasseur and Chateaubriand is only tomato?


----------



## french fries

kuan said:


> The difference between Chasseur and Chateaubriand is only tomato?


And tarragon vs parsley.. also and AFAIK Chasseur is the name given to a way of cooking meats, and thus also the name given to the sauce made from the braising liquid that results from the cooking process, whereas Châteaubriand is a sauce prepared to accompany meats that were cooked separately (like a grilled or pan-fried steak).


----------



## petalsandcoco

Chasseur ! 


Depends if you have drippings or not. Here is one way you can make it. 


1) Melt the butter and fry the shallot until soft but not brown.
2) Add the mushrooms and sauté until they just begin to brown .
3) Pour in the wine and Brandy , and simmer over a medium heat until reduced by half.
4) Add the sauce espagnole and herbs and heat through , stirring occasionally . Serve hot with grilled or roast pork, poultry or with rabbit. 

You can check out 50 sauces & marinades for more info. 

It's all yours Soe, take it away !

All good points gentlemen .


----------



## french fries

butzy said:


> You got it!
> Chicken satay.
> 
> Was too easy wasn't it?
> 
> Your turn


Ok I'll take my turn now:

- Potatoes

- Rhum

- Vanilla

- Sugar

- Cinnamon


----------



## butzy

Interesting combination.

I have no idea, the potatoes don't seem to fit.

It got to be a sweet dish, some potato based desert???????


----------



## teamfat

The potatoes are fried as a patty, the sweet sauce tops them?

mjb.


----------



## lagom

Sounds like it could be a really intresting hasselback


----------



## french fries

@butzy definitely sweet, although I wouldn't call it a dessert, at least not on its own... I guess it could become a component in a dessert though...

@teamfat no, no frying going on.. although that was an interesting idea....

@Lagom no, no hasselback either...


----------



## ordo

A special non buttered potato purée?


----------



## lagom

Ok next guess

Peel and slice the potatos. Layer out in a pan, add sugar, vanil,and cinnimum with just enough water to cover, simple syrup, simmer till water is evaporated, splash with the rum at the end. Serve with some spicy jerk chicken or goat. Call it Jamacian potatos?


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> A special non buttered potato purée?


Now you're getting close ordo! Now forget about potatoes for a second: what do you call a sweet puree? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## lagom

Potato coulis


----------



## french fries

Lagom said:


> Potato coulis


Getting very, very close. A little thicker than a coulis perhaps? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

The sugar being used, is it brown sugar ? 

I have caramel on the brain......
When you say potato, are they sweet potatoes ? 

Oh your good FF.....


----------



## french fries

Regular potatoes (not sweet), regular sugar (although I'm sure you could use brown sugar), no caramel....


----------



## ordo

A cinnamon rum sauce? Using the potato to thicken it?


----------



## french fries

No. It's interesting to note that most of you guys' ideas are very, very creative! Should I give the answer or are you still interested in guessing?


----------



## michaelga

keep us guessing - i'm breaking out my Larousse though and starting to skim....


----------



## petalsandcoco

Keep us guessing ..... 

Maybe a purée of.....j'ai mon voyage ...lol

I'm thinking, boil potatoes, blitz them smooth, add dry ingredients , splash of rum.....and....and....


----------



## french fries




----------



## butzy

You heat up the rum, infuse with vanilla, cinnamon and sugar.

You drink the rum and you eat the potato puree seperately so you can drink more rum?

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## kaiquekuisine

i stay MIA for a week.. now it looks like we got a good challenge lolol.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

I was thinking maybe of a filling for a Beigli XD

Kindla like potato stuffed swiss rolls lololol


----------



## chrisbelgium

A variation on rum baba, the rum patata.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## jedvidlim

like sa sweet potato fritata?


----------



## french fries

Ok I'll help. In some recipes you'll find another added ingredient: pectin. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## ordo

You're not doing a potato marmelade, are you?


----------



## french fries

Aaaand we've got a winner! Potato jam:





  








1732071-confitures-de-pommes-de-terre.jpg




__
french fries


__
Mar 14, 2014








Take it away Ordo! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## ordo

Flour

Water

Lievito madre

Oil

Mozzarella di buffala

Tomato sauce

Basil

A pizza oven.


----------



## french fries

Pizza Margherita!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## ordo

We have an instant new winner!


----------



## french fries

Alright! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Let's keep this game going:

- French Baguette

- Marinated grilled meat (such as beef, or pork)

- Carrots

- Daikon

- White vinegar

- Sugar

- Salt

- Cucumber

- Cilantro

- Jalapeno


----------



## cerise

Banh Mi.


----------



## french fries

Cerise said:


> Banh Mi.


Yes!! Your turn.


----------



## cerise

The primary component is roasted nuts. Traditionally almonds, hazelnuts, or both are used, along with garlic, dried red peppers, salt, and enough red pepper to moisten the mix and pull it together. May also add ingredients such as roasted tomatoes, vinegar, onions, fennel, and mint.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

can I play too?

@Cerise is it a type of chimichurri?


----------



## french fries




----------



## cerise

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> can I play too?
> 
> @Cerise is it a type of chimichurri?


Of course you can play.  Nope. Not chimichurri. Guess again.


----------



## cerise

Bingo! Romesco.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

OH!  could you share the recipe too?  that sounds divine!


----------



## french fries

Great! Makes me want to make it, too. Ok next: 

- Black olives,

- Anchovies,

- Capers,

- Garlic, 

- Olive oil.


----------



## cerise

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> OH! could you share the recipe too? that sounds divine!


Here's one version from my buddy Mark Bittman. I've seen another version, as I recall, using roasted peppers in place of tomatoes.

Tri-Tip with Romesco


----------



## cerise

French Fries said:


> Great! Makes me want to make it, too. Ok next:
> 
> - Black olives,
> 
> - Anchovies,
> 
> - Capers,
> 
> - Garlic,
> 
> - Olive oil.


Yum! Tapenade.


----------



## teamfat

My wife brought home some toasted veggie chips the other day.  They're okay, but I was thinking hummus would be a nice addition.  But I think I'll see if I have any capers and anchovies on hand.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

Cerise said:


> Yum! Tapenade.


Yup! Your turn!


----------



## cerise

Now we travel to Greece (I probably gave it away) for one of my favorite dishes.

chopped spinach

feta cheese

onions or scallions

egg, and seasoning

wrapped or layered in phyllo (filo) pastry with butter and/or olive oil, either in a large pan from which individual servings are cut, or rolled into individual triangular servings


----------



## french fries

Spanakopita? (I just had some today that my wife made)


----------



## cerise

French Fries said:


> Spanakopita? (I just had some today that my wife made)


Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner 

I want to try it in an eggroll with Tzatziki Sauce.





  








SpanakopitaEggRolls2.jpg




__
cerise


__
Mar 15, 2014








Pic from Smart Balance.


----------



## french fries

Alright! Next:

- rice paper

- bean thread vermicelli

- shrimp

- pork

- carrot

- onion

- sprouts

- wood ear mushrooms

- fish sauce

- salt

- sugar

- oil


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

spring roll


----------



## french fries

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> spring roll


Yup! I know them by "Nems" or "Cha Gio" but I guess they may be considered a form of spring rolls... but the deep fried kind. It's one of my favorite food. Anyway... your turn!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

okay, so I really have to think about this...

baking soda
salt
ground ginger
cinnamon
ground cloves
ground allspice
butter
brown sugar
molasses
egg
edit - please add flour to the list


----------



## teamfat

I'd say gingersnaps, but no flour.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

sorry, but not correct mjb

<oops I did forget the flour didn't I /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif sorry ... please add flour to the list of ingredients>


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

... although @teamfat you are close /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif


----------



## butzy

Speculaas, but think that might be too typically Dutch as are the kruidnootjes that can be made with the same ingredients


----------



## genemachine

butzy said:


> Speculaas, but think that might be too typically Dutch as are the kruidnootjes that can be made with the same ingredients


Not that specifically Dutch, butzy - In Germany, we know it as Spekulatius. And yeah, should fit the ingredient list, though I am not really competent when it comes to baking, that's my dear girlfriend's domain,


----------



## lagom

Sounds like a swedish pepparkaka.


----------



## genemachine

Lagom said:


> Sounds like a swedish pepparkaka.


Do you make those fluffy in Sweden (like a German Lebkuchen) or crispy, like the above-mentioned Speculaas/Spekulatius?


----------



## lagom

Both ways. Mjörk pepparkaka is soft and cakey and pepparhjårtar are thin and crisp, like a moravian ginger cookie.


----------



## genemachine

Seems to be quite similar all over central and northern Europe then. 

As soon as I am on track with my current Russian language project, I need to start to learn Swedish. Definitely need to visit you guys, if only for the fishing


----------



## lagom

Definatly some simulatities, both food and language, swedish tends to come easy to the German speakers. I have several German and Dutch friends that are all fairly fluent. I must say the beer is much better down in your neck of the woods. Plus the snitzel and brat kartoffel is a daily choice for me when in Germany. Fishing is amazing here, fresh or saltwater. Let me know when your comming, we'll put a suckling pig on the spit and Get some preople together.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Good Morning, sorry I finally went to bed /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


Lagom said:


> Sounds like a swedish pepparkaka.


BING BING BING!!!

We have a winner!

Though I had to look up the different languages on Google Translate... (sorry it would translate the dutch or german for some resason)

in English,

Gingerbread Cookies

@Lagom I pass the torch on to you


----------



## lagom

Ok, im going a bit old school but Im sure this will go quick

Butter
Tomato puree
Capers
White wine
Parsley
Dijon mustard
Worstshire sauce
Shallots
Garlic
Paprika
Cayenne pepper
Anchovie
Black pepper
Salt
Chives
Herbs de provance

At least the way I was trained.


----------



## french fries

Caper & tomato butter sauce?


----------



## lagom

Nope. Its a little more indepth. With a process.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Béarnaise sauce ?  maybe without the tarragon ?

-edit- wait ... without the tarragon ... Sauce Choron


----------



## lagom

Alas no. K


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

hmmmm, it's a sauce though, right?


----------



## lagom

Yes. Cold. Think about some fermentation for a couple of days. Piped into a side dish or a nice quinell, goes great with grilled meat.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Lagom, that sounds DELISH!  (Sorry for the delay ... I was doing my mod stuff)


----------



## french fries

Lagom said:


> Yes. Cold. Think about some fermentation for a couple of days. Piped into a side dish or a nice quinell, goes great with grilled meat.


Thinking hard, thinking hard... can't find anything...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

YUM! That really sounds delish!

okay, let's try this with a photo this time (sorry for the delay I was doing my MOD stuff)





  








Hawaii May 2012 276.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 15, 2014


__
2


----------



## ed buchanan

Base for Lemon Merengue Pie  or Lemon Pastry Cream


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

sorry, but no Ed

think tropical, think... Hawaii


----------



## lagom

Hmmm. Seems since we have moved on the answer is cafe de paris. Guess I went to old school


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif

ooops, sorry about that, I thought I got it right... sorry again

I'll pass then on my turn (the answer to my photo is tako poke or octopus salad)

sorry, carry on...


----------



## lagom

No worries, getting to my bedtime soon anyway. I think cafe de paris may have been a bit to obscure in this day and age. But, Im old.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Lagom, your not old , we get tired but not old 

That sauce is a classic for steak , great pick !


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Soooo, I guess I'll pick back up the ball, if no one objects?

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

How about another oldie, but goodie?

fresh chives
fresh flat leaf parsley
fresh tarragon
frsh basil
fresh mint
anchovy fillets
lemon juice
mayonnaise
sour cream


----------



## cheflayne

green goddess


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@cheflayne winner winner, chicken dinner!

One of my favs from back when... make it on the thick side for crudité ... oh man! making be drool, dinner is in the oven and I skipped lunch, not a good idea here at Chef Talk/img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif

so what do you have us braddah Layne?


----------



## cheflayne

salt beef

pig's tail

taro

cassava

sweet potato

scallions

onion

garlic

scotch bonnet

allspice

thyme

bay leaves

collard greens

beef stock


----------



## michaelga

That's what I know as  Boil Down... but I can't remember the real name.

edit doh... i've been using the wrong name all these years>  gah!

Oil down  (Trinidadian)


----------



## michaelga

I guess more correctly Pig's Tail Oil Down. (as there are a half million versions)


----------



## cheflayne

nope

side note, I know oil down as having breadfruit and coconut milk


----------



## michaelga

hmmm..... still thinking


----------



## kaiquekuisine

I dont know why i am thinking Escondidinho... thinking too much about the use of the spuds...


----------



## cheflayne

KaiqueKuisine said:


> I dont know why i am thinking Escondidinho... thinking too much about the use of the spuds...


You got me on escondidinho, I had to look it up before I could answer...

nope.. but thanks for the introducing me to a new dish that I am now going to have to try.

God, I love food and playing with new things!!! Which reminds I should start a new thread on a totally new item i experienced on my recent vacation..._sea cockroachs_


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Layne off topic, but where did you end up traveling again...

xD

And if possible post some pics on this new future thread, got curios XD.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Btw...is the dish by any chance a stew... 

Im thinking carribean, puerto rican, trinidadian, etc...


----------



## michaelga

cheflayne said:


> You got me on escondidinho, I had to look it up before I could answer...
> 
> nope.. but thanks for the introducing me to a new dish that I am now going to have to try.
> 
> God, I love food and playing with new things!!! Which reminds I should start a new thread on a totally new item i experienced on my recent vacation..._sea cockroachs_


That is why this kind of thread is so awesome!!!


----------



## cheflayne

KaiqueKuisine said:


> Btw...is the dish by any chance a stew...
> 
> Im thinking carribean, puerto rican, trinidadian, etc...


Yeah it is a stew from the Caribbean, which somehow also made it's way to Philadelphia, known as pepperpot. There are countless variations and recipes like a lot of dishes, but the one I usually think of is Guyanese. When I lived in the British Virgin Islands, there were a fair amount of people from Guyana that worked and lived on the islands and it is their version of pepperpot that I first learned.

Your turn, and by the way I went to a small fishing village, San Juan del Sur, on the Pacific coast of Nicaragua.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Lol for some reason the idea of a stew just clicked, lol. 

I swear, didnt think i would answer correctly XD. 

This dish is South African..

-Chicken

-Tumeric

-Curry

-Salt

-Vinegar

-Onions

-Pepper

-Coconut Milk

-Garlic

-Paprika

-Rice

If anyone knows the name gets extra points

Its very widely eaten in south africa many times found in restaurants around cape town...


----------



## lagom

Potjiekos?, if the spelling is correct, i have some neighbors from south africa and if sounds like something they make alot, abet each time is a little different.


----------



## butzy

Itcould be a filling for bunny chow (curry in a loaf of bread), but that wouldn't come with rice,
So I suppose it is a chicken curry, maybe a cape malay chicken curry?


----------



## kaiquekuisine

sorry i was gone for the week guys, had to leave town asap and had no internet.

Butzy i believe you are on the right track.

The proper name of this dish is called Kayla e Khass...





  








kayla e khaas.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Mar 23, 2014








Take the wheel Butzy... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## butzy

That looks like some food I wouldn't mind eating

Rice
Chili
Garlic
Onion
Egg
Leek
Meat (can be chicken, pork or beef)
Shrimp
Soy
Shrimp paste


----------



## genemachine

Looks like a Thai-style fried rice to me, but I could not name it. Fry the garlic, chilis, shrimp paste until fragrant, add vegetables, then meat then shrimp. Stir in the cooked rice and finish with the egg and soy?


----------



## butzy

Close enough!
Not Thai though, but Indonesian, hence soy and no fish sauce. Nasi Goreng
Perfect to use up left over meat. 
Fry onions, garlic, chili's and shrimp paste, add meat and shrimp, season with soy and serve with a fried egg on top and some cucumber to the side
You could add some cannage to the nasi goreng as well
Your turn Gene


----------



## genemachine

Ahh, of course. Not good at Indonesian, to be honest.

Well, here is mine:

bottom round of beef,

vinegar

salt, pepper

bay leaf

juniper berries

cloves

nutmeg

mustard seeds

onion

carrots

celery

sour cream

raisins

roux

brown sugar.


----------



## michaelga

Sauerbraten?


----------



## genemachine

MichaelGA said:


> Sauerbraten?


Exactly! Your turn.


----------



## michaelga

Eggs

Sugar

Vinegar

Water

Dry Mustard

Flour

Butter

Heavy Cream

Salt & Pepper to taste


----------



## french fries

MichaelGA said:


> Eggs
> 
> Sugar
> 
> Vinegar
> 
> Water
> 
> Dry Mustard
> 
> Flour
> 
> Butter
> 
> Heavy Cream
> 
> Salt & Pepper to taste


Mustard sauce thickened with a roux?


----------



## michaelga

hmmm - good guess!

The ingredients are listed by amount from Most to Least though.

3 eggs

...

1tsp Dry Mustard

It's a classic '50s preparation


----------



## lagom

A baked custard in a pie shell of some sort? Im really just reaching to be honest.


----------



## french fries

MichaelGA said:


> It's a classic '50s preparation


I'm tempted to say deviled eggs, but ... flour??? Hmmmm....


----------



## cheflayne

boiled dressing


----------



## michaelga

cheflayne said:


> boiled dressing


Correct!

Your turn.


----------



## cheflayne

olive oil

garlic

red onions

ginger

tomato paste

berbere

chicken drumsticks

cardamom

salt

butter

chicken stock

red wine

collard greens

hard boiled eggs

cottage cheese


----------



## french fries

Doro Wat! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## teamfat

The berbere was a big clue. Something I've been meaning to try. Here's a recipe I bookmarked:

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Chicken-Stew-em-Doro-Wett-em-353750

mjb.


----------



## french fries

teamfat said:


> The berbere was a big clue.


The first clue for me was actually chicken & eggs. I don't know many dishes that use both. I immediately thought "tajine". But then all of a sudden it hit me (and the berbere definitely helped at that point) and reminded me of that thread I'd started a while ago: 
[thread="77555"]Do You Know How To Get A Really Dark Thick Chicken Stew [/thread]


----------



## cheflayne

Yes indeed it is doro wat. Take it away French Fries!


----------



## french fries

Scallops

Mushrooms

White wine

Shallots

Cream

Butter

Flour

Swiss cheese


----------



## petemccracken

Coquilles St.Jacques?


----------



## french fries

Bravo! That was quick! You're up Pete.


----------



## petemccracken

French Fries said:


> Bravo! That was quick! You're up Pete.


Sheesh! A lucky "stab in the dark"!

I'll have to cogitate for a bit, the floor is open for volunteers...


----------



## genemachine

Well, while Pete is cogitating, I'll keep it going:

demi-glace

onion

white wine

butter

sugar

dijon mustard

cornichons.


----------



## petemccracken

My apologies, between running for re-election, substituting, cooking for cclients, and keeping peace in the family, my "creative element" is slightly suppressed...


----------



## genemachine

PeteMcCracken said:


> My apologies, between running for re-election, substituting, cooking for cclients, and keeping peace in the family, my "creative element" is slightly suppressed...


You asked for volunteers, happy to step in - by all means post your own challenge when you got time and ideas 

Just thought I'll have a poke at it with a classic sauce (which should be obvious enough to not count as a clue).


----------



## french fries

GeneMachine said:


> Well, while Pete is cogitating, I'll keep it going:
> 
> demi-glace
> 
> onion
> 
> white wine
> 
> butter
> 
> sugar
> 
> dijon mustard
> 
> cornichons.


This is funny if that's what I think, as that was one of the ideas I wanted to post: sauce charcutiere?


----------



## lagom

I think you nailed it FF.


----------



## genemachine

French Fries said:


> This is funny if that's what I think, as that was one of the ideas I wanted to post: sauce charcutiere?


That's it! Brillant little sauce for pork.


----------



## french fries

Eggs

Flour

Suet

Bread crumbs

Apple

Almonds

Candied fruits

Brown sugar

Cinnamon

Brandy


----------



## lagom

Mince pie?


----------



## teamfat

Given brandy, I'd say fruitcake.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

Both guesses were close enough: Those are ingredients for a traditional U.K. Christmas pudding. One of you take it away!


----------



## genemachine

Ah... christmas pudding - was thinking along the lines of apple suet pudding, but the candied fruit and brandy threw me off a bit.


----------



## teamfat

This one shouldn't be too difficult.

Pork shoulder

salt

granulated sugar

roasting pan, low oven

more salt

brown sugar

hot oven.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

Pulled pork?


----------



## ordo

Bo Ssäm.


----------



## kuan

Ham.  Straight up ham.


----------



## genemachine

Ham? Out of the shoulder? Around here, ham is pretty much by definition made from the hind leg.


----------



## teamfat

ordo said:


> Bo Ssäm.


Exactly. I've posted about it before, even put up a short video showing the bubbling sugar crust as I pulled it out of the oven.

As for ham, Irish "boiling ham" is often made from the shoulder, and smoked shoulder picnic "hams" are available.

mjb.


----------



## ordo

Great.

I'm bad imagining ingredients and recipes. Please people, feel free to post a new _Guess the dish_ challenge.


----------



## teamfat

I've thought an interesting twist would be along the lines of what K-girl did with her octopus poke - post just a picture, no description, and see who can correctly guess the most ingredients.

mjb.


----------



## michaelga

Go for it...!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

shaka 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 14, 2013








RIGHT ON!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

May I ?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I may be jumping the que, but...

okay den...

here we go...





  








Hawaii May 2012 071.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 26, 2014


----------



## ordo

Oven roasted ET?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

HAHAHA! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

think Hawaii ...

normally one would eat this dish with ...





  








Hawaii May 2012 073.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 26, 2014


----------



## teamfat

I'm guessing the two main ingredients are pork and banana leaves.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

mjb, add 2 more ingredients and you've got it friend!


----------



## french fries

Kalua pig?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

VERY close @French Fries just add some 'greens' to the pork wrapped in Ti leaf


----------



## french fries

Wow. I found the answer googling around but that doesn't count I guess. I'd never heard of it, and I went to Hawaii 4 times (and I loved every minute of it)! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

soooo... what do you think it is then FF?


----------



## french fries

Laulau?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

lau lau.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 26, 2014








... here it is in it's orginal 'wrapper'


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

DING DING DING!!!

We have a winner!

This something that I CRAVE SO MUCH!!!

I can NOT get this here in the middle of the desert southwest of the USA,

as we say,

_ONLY IN HAWAII !_

It's pork, chicken or in a rare occasion beef, with a piece of fish, wrapped in Taro or Luau (loo aw) leaves and then tied up in to a neat bundle with Ti leaves, steamed for quite some time and then very carefully unwrapped and served with poi, Kalua Pork and countless other side dishes of one's choice...

this is my dream meal ...





  








Hawaii May 2012 066.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 26, 2014








from left to right, Kalua pig with poi and lomi lomi salmon, a small side of opihi,

next plate (the deluxe) purple sweet potato, lau lau, one scoop rice, kalua pig

and lomi lomi and lastly my all time weakness, Squid luau...

OH MAN THAT"S ONO (good) !

*sigh*

Your turn @French Fries


----------



## teamfat

Where's the two scoops /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif *lmao*

This was served up at our favorite Hawaiian food restaurant in Honolulu, Young's Fish Market ... not from my kitchen (I wish) ...

other wise, yes mjb, there'd be

TWO SCOOPS RICE WITH GRAVY ALL OVER (that's OMG! in my world)

BAHAHAHAHA!

we hope to 'go home' next year!


----------



## french fries

Looks ONO K~girl. Pork with a side of pork - how can that go wrong!?? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Ok a French classic (this is home to me). Here's both the before/after cooking:





  








45fs445sffse.jpg




__
french fries


__
Mar 26, 2014











  








fsda546fa46.jpg




__
french fries


__
Mar 26, 2014


----------



## lagom

Is it something Polish? Im trying to think of the name, with mushrooms under the baguette? Eaten for breakfast?


----------



## french fries

Lagom said:


> Is it something Polish? Im trying to think of the name, with mushrooms under the baguette? Eaten for breakfast?


Not Polish as far as I know. To me it's a very typical French dish, maybe other countries have some sort of equivalent dishes. It's usually served for dinner. The mushrooms are optional (I usually don't use any).


----------



## lagom

Hmmm. I dont get near enough time in France, Got to drink more coffee and think a bit. What is it under the bread and tomato? My old eyes saw button mushrooms.


----------



## french fries

No bread either. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif But your eyes didn't deceive you for the mushrooms, you're right about those, it's just that they aren't key to this dish, you can make the same dish with or without them, and myself I normally make this dish without mushrooms. For the sake of convenience, here are the photographs again:

*Guess this dish? *





  








45fs445sffse.jpg




__
french fries


__
Mar 26, 2014











  








fsda546fa46.jpg




__
french fries


__
Mar 26, 2014


----------



## teamfat

I assumed those were sausages, not bread.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

Not sausages either. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

okay, I cheated big time with Google Chrome, I can search the internet for something similar
[h2]Quenelles aux champignons et sauce tomates[/h2]
dumplings with mushrooms and tomato sauce

those packaged quenelles look amazing!


----------



## lagom

Im stumped and curios, do the things on top swell when cooked or am I mistaken looking at the 2nd picture. Some typt of dumpling or pot a choux?


----------



## french fries

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Quenelles aux champignons et sauce tomates


That's what they are!!! Quenelles. I was thinking "Gratin de quenelles a la tomate", and I make mine without mushrooms, sometimes with black olives, and always with cheese on the top. A simple but delicious comfort meal.

@Lagom yes they swell as they cook, I suppose they are a sort of dumpling? It's just eggs-flour-water-butter-salt.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

how about dessert?

something sweet...





  








Haole Brownies 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 26, 2014








... this is from my childhood days at school, were they fed us

some the most simple, delicious foods (sorry Mom)

I've spoken about these in the past...

GUESS THIS DISH


----------



## lagom

Toffee nut cake?


----------



## french fries

Blondies?


----------



## ed buchanan

Pete!  You will know this one, it's an oldie  / leftover cooked chicken including skin. milk or 1/2  1/2 , flour, butter, salt pepper, nutmeg ,some people put an egg,, bread crumbs,fine chopped celery and onion(option)


----------



## ed buchanan

To me it looks like Pate  au Choux(eclair dough)  stuffed with something. Quenelles are totaly different and are formed using a teaspoon of a mix placed in hot stock or water till firm.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

sorry I had to step away to take Mr. K~girl to work...

@French Fries you are so close that I'll say yes, you are correct sir!

these are Caramel Cuts made from a recipe from my cherished cookbook...

A Taste of Aloha
[product="27090"]A Taste Of Aloha [/product]
I may need a new copy soon... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## french fries

ED BUCHANAN said:


> To me it looks like Pate au Choux(eclair dough) stuffed with something. Quenelles are totaly different and are formed using a teaspoon of a mix placed in hot stock or water till firm.


@ED BUCHANAN, they are quenelles, and they are not stuffed. Quenelles are a specialty of the region of Lyon, France, and can have various shapes although generally elongated. These are not formed with a teaspoon (much bigger) but they are poached until firm. My guess is, by extension the word "quenelle" is being used for anything that you shape with a couple of spoons (tea or table), so you see restaurants serve quenelles of ice cream or sour cream etc... but originally, a quenelle is what I showed in my picture. Here's a package of quenelles as you can find them in any French store:





  








74040962.jpg




__
french fries


__
Mar 26, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

FF, what do they taste like on their own?


----------



## french fries

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> FF, what do they taste like on their own?


Both filling and light at the same time when cooked properly, like an airy dumpling I guess. But they're really all about the sauce, which is typically tomato coulis and cheese, sometime black olives, sometimes a tomato bechamel. Simple tastes really. The ones that are flavored obviously taste of the meat/fish used to make them.

Here are quenelles with squid ink:





  








800px-Quenelle_noires_%C3%A0_l%27encre_de_seiche_%




__
french fries


__
Mar 26, 2014








A pike quenelle with Nantua sauce:





  








800px-Quenelle_de_brochet_sauce_Nantua.jpg




__
french fries


__
Mar 26, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

uuuhhh, those look SUPER!


----------



## french fries

Another French classic, prepared table-side - ...and no google-cheating K~girl!





  








recette-canard-presse-1000.jpg




__
french fries


__
Mar 26, 2014


----------



## ordo

I don't want to google it, but remember it was some kind of machine for duck. I guess it was The waterside inn that has one of them. Not sure.


----------



## teamfat

I remember watching a video quite some time ago about this, but can't remember specifics.  Drat!

mjb.


----------



## ordo

Yeah. It was for the sauce. It crushed bones and got the most out of the duck.


----------



## french fries

That's it ordo! The dish is called _Canard à la presse _(pressed duck)_. _It was invented in the restaurant La Tour d'Argent (https://www.latourdargent.com/). You need to kill the duck by strangulation so as not to lose any of its blood. Both blood and marrow are extracted from the duck by the press in order to make the base for the sauce.


----------



## ordo

Now i can google it!


----------



## french fries

You're up ordo! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## ordo

Fennel Seeds
Sichuan peppercorns
Star anise
Cloves
Rice wine
Water
Dried Ginger
Dried Orange Peel
Cassia Bark
Black cardamom
1 chicken
Cinnamon
Salt
Sugar
Soya Sauce


----------



## lagom

Sichuan chicken soup?


----------



## ordo

Nope.


----------



## ordo

If somebody is tempted to google it, this Chinese demon will eat you liver.





  








inesive_chinese-demon-mask.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 27, 2014


----------



## lagom

Oh, I see you know my mother in law.


----------



## teamfat

With the exception of the fennel and orange peel, it looks like the ingredient list for the red cooked pork belly I have done.

mjb.


----------



## ordo

Sorry but it's not red cooked pork.

Remember the list of ingredients is not fixed. There're many local and even family variations.


----------



## ed buchanan

Its a Duck Press


----------



## french fries

ED BUCHANAN said:


> Its a Duck Press


You're just a little late to the party Ed (I already said what it was). /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif We are now working on this ingredient list by ordo.


----------



## genemachine

Looks Sichuanese to me, but I can't nail it to be honest. There is that orange chicken thing, god knows how it is named, but all the recipes I know are a bit off regarding that ingredient list. I do agree that it seems to be darn close to red braised style.


----------



## french fries

It's also reminiscent of Filipino Adobo and Hawaiian Shoyu chicken, albeit with quite a lot of spices....??


----------



## ordo

Well, it is close to red braised pork. But it's not precisely that, And we need precision here.

Hint: It taste better months and years ahead. 20 years ahead is not unusual.

(No. It's not aceto balsamico).


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> Hint: It taste better months and years ahead.


Do you mean months or years _later_?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

HMMM, not sure that I'd care to eat a chicken that is 20 years old...

what is the preserving aganet in the dish then if it's held that long?

WOW!

This is a stumper AND NO I haven't gone to Google or any other search engines... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


----------



## french fries

Ooh.... is it master stock?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Peking Chicken?  Pressed Chicken as in pressed duck... ?

No, that's canotonese... my grandfathers favorite dish back home in Hawaii, you had to order it days ahead in the restaurants...


----------



## michaelga

Master stock used for poaching or braising various proteins. Re-used many many times... and said to get better the older they are. Not sure what xx years the latest is but I've heard of a place that had one reportedly over 100years old.

Things cooked in this fashion are _lou mei_ ( I refer to them as red cooked to make things simple - although the longest i've done is about 3 months or a dozen uses.)

Cold Lou Mei Pig Ear Noodles is most amazing... most people couldn't tell what it was made from tbh.


----------



## ordo

French Fries said:


> Ooh.... is it master stock?


Bingo.

Lu Shui Chicken. You eat the chicken and redo the master sauce. The master sauce properly cared will last years, as Michael pointed.


----------



## french fries

Ground beef

Bulgur

Pine nuts

Onion

Mint

Allspice

Cinamon

Nutmeg

Coriander

Cloves

Cumin

Dried ginger

S & P

Oil


----------



## ordo

Kibbeh.


----------



## french fries

Yup! Congrats again! You're up!


----------



## ordo

Oh, no. I resign, give up, quit. Some good soul take the torch please.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ME< ME< ME NEXT!!!???


----------



## french fries

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ME< ME< ME NEXT!!!???


Why not. Whoever has an idea first should go next.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Homemade Malloreddus 005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 28, 2014











  








Homemade Malloreddus 006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 28, 2014











  








Homemade Malloreddus 007.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 28, 2014








I show this dish served two different ways

the ingredients very simple:

water

saffron

semolina


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

yep, soooo ...

I've 'talked' about this dish before...

I saw it made on TV  by Lidia ...

it's from Sardinia ...


----------



## french fries

They look just like gnocchis!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

FF, they're called sardianian gnocchi...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

okay then ...

Malloreddus, a Sardinian gnocchi

VERY delicious!

Sorry for the pause...

back to you @French Fries


----------



## ordo

I'll take that torch!

Flour

Salt

Parsley (optional)

Lamb chops

Nutmeg

Eggs

Milk

Breadcrumbs

Pepper

Butter

Mushrooms (optional)


----------



## french fries

Breaded lamb chops with mushrooms?


----------



## lagom

Encrusted lamb with a mushroom duxell?


----------



## french fries

Lagom said:


> Encrusted lamb with a mushroom duxell?


Lamb chop wellington? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## ordo

Nope. No duxelles is involved. Breading, yes. Mushrooms are optional, remember.


----------



## french fries

Breaded lamb chops, with (or without) mushrooms? Just kidding ordo /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## ordo

There's milk. Sometimes  veal stock can replace it. Truffles are optional also.

It's pretty much classic French cooking.


----------



## butzy

Breaded lamb chop with sauce bechamel with/without mushhrooms?


----------



## french fries

Epigrammes d'agneau? But those are usually made from lesser cuts like the breast or neck...?


----------



## genemachine

French Fries said:


> Epigrammes d'agneau? But those are usually made from lesser cuts like the breast or neck...?


Epigrammes consist of two cuts, usually - breast and chops, at least that's what my Larousse says. Also, I can't fit the milk. Hard one, that.


----------



## ordo

butzy said:


> Breaded lamb chop with sauce bechamel with/without mushhrooms?


Close.


----------



## french fries

GeneMachine said:


> Epigrammes consist of two cuts, usually - breast and chops, at least that's what my Larousse says. Also, I can't fit the milk. Hard one, that.


Interesting Gene, I just looked at my Larousse and you're right they suggest making the "fake cutlets" with breast meat, but serving them along with breaded chops. I then looked up the history of epigrammes. Here's a quick translation:

_The ignorance of a young marquise and the skill of a cook gave birth to epigram of lamb. During a dinner given at the Marquise's home, she told officers they had dined the day before at the Comte de Vaudreuil's home, where they had had good food, and had enjoyed excellent epigrams. At these words the young woman rang and asked his cook to prepare for the next day, a dish of epigrams. The poor cook knew no dish of such name in the kitchen, no more than his friends. He braised brisket chunks of lamb which he served with high lamb chops. He called this dish "Epigrams of Lamb Michelet"._


----------



## french fries

@ordo Cotes d'agneau Marechale?


----------



## genemachine

Yeah, that is one highly amusing piece of culinary history!


----------



## ordo

No, sorry, tho that's an interesting dish.

Bechamel, or better yet, a variation of velouté (i can't reveal the name) are implied.


----------



## ordo

I'm not sure it's mentioned in classic cooking books.


----------



## genemachine

I am capitulating here. Closest velouté daughter I could come up with based on your ingredients would be sauce allemande, but that still isn't it.


----------



## ordo

OK. if you want to be really classic, its allemande plus truffle jus. It can have the truffled allemande and in the cheaper version (which i posted) a simple bechamel.

More important to me is the method of preparing and cooking the lamb.

Chicken breasts, beef tenderloin (which i tried in Cheftalk), pork chops, sweetbreads, etc. are good also using this method.


----------



## french fries

Cotelettes d'agneau princesse de lait?


----------



## ordo

Let me check that one.


----------



## ordo

No.

Hint: the veloute or the allemand or the bechamel should be thick enough.


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> No.
> 
> Hint: the veloute or the allemand or the bechamel should be thick enough.


Wow I really thought I was onto something when I saw that cotelettes princesse de lait were breaded and served with a sauce allemande infused with mushrooms!

I have no idea ordo.


----------



## ordo

Le maréchal de...


----------



## french fries

... de France? Cotes d'agneau marechal?


----------



## chrisbelgium

Could be a preparation "à la Maréchal" as discibed by Jules Gouffé in 1871 or also a sauce Maréchal de Villeroy, named after a notorious idiot who stupidly bombarded Brussels in 1695 as a retaliation for bombardments of the English fleet on... French cities. Just in case: Brussels is still in Belgium.


----------



## ordo

Right!

Its *Lamb Chops Villeroy* (or Villeroi). The technique consists in:

1. Gently pre fry the lamb chops a little bit.

2. Sink them in the dense bechamel (or the villeroi properly).

3 Chiil out the lamb until the bechamel gets stiff.

4. Bread the lamb chops (egg + bread crumbs).

5. Fry until done.

A unique texture. Crisp outside, then appears the fluid bechamel, then the meat. Marvelous.

Here's my try at Tournedos Villeroi:
[thread="72632"]Tournedos Villeroi [/thread]
And some info of the infamous Duc de Villeroy:

*François de Neufville, 2[sup]e[/sup] duc de Villeroy.*

ChrisBelgium: Yours is the laurel wreath and the torch sir! My congratulations.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Sacré Villeroy!

How about something very simple; cream, sugar, water, vanilla pod, pears, egg yolks

Edit; forgot one ingrediënt which is chocolate... Sorry


----------



## lagom

pear ice cream? Sorry dont know it in French. Eller på svenska paron glass?


----------



## genemachine

crème brûlée aux poires?


----------



## lagom

Or poached pears with creme anglaise(sp)? However pears poached in water would be dull. Maybe poached in a vanilla simple syrup wouldnt be bad.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Sorry guys, forgot one ingrediënt; chocolate.

Lagom; almost!


----------



## lagom

Pear and chocolate frozen parfait? Diced pears and a pear puree for additional layers? Or chocate and peads icecream/. Gelato?


----------



## genemachine




----------



## chrisbelgium

It's a classic known under a very particular name. And, it's a... "she".


----------



## genemachine

ChrisBelgium said:


> It's a classic known under a very particular name. And, it's a... "she".


AHHHHHH

Poire belle Hélène?


----------



## chrisbelgium

Bingo Gene!


----------



## genemachine

ChrisBelgium said:


> Bingo Gene!


Escoffier does call for candied viola blossoms for a garnish, though 

I'll have to call it a night here - anyone else feel free to post the next one, I'll come up with something tomorrow!


----------



## lagom

If I may move us a bit north of the mainland of Europe and into the Nordic countries. 

Doubble ground veal
Cream
Eggs
Bread crumbs
Salt and pepper

Accompanied by

Butter
Potatos
Peas
Lingon berries
Sugar

A classic Swedish dish, if you get it I'll cook it for you next time your here, plus the traditional 7 kinds of cookies for afternoon fika. 

Lycka til!


----------



## cheflayne

For awhile I had a Swedish roomie, who was also a chef, and I am guessing wallenbergare


----------



## lagom

That was quick  Grattis! var så god cheflayne. When shall I expect you for dinner?


----------



## cheflayne

I am on my way. In addition to cooking, Mats also taught me a little Swedish. Outside of hello, it was mainly words and phrases to get me into trouble. 

next one:

maida

baking powder

baking soda

sugar

salt

oil

yogurt

ghee

onion

green cayenne chile pepper

carom

ginger

cumin


----------



## genemachine

I'm supremely incompetent when it comes to Indian... Sitting this one out...


----------



## lagom

The only Indian food I know by name is naan, and I dont think that the reciep. Anytime I'm at my favorite little hole in the wall Indian place I just order a couple of different numbers and xtra naan please. Unless is naan, I'm out on this one.


----------



## ed buchanan

Butzy  I can't see this served with a Bechamel or veloute. I think they are a bit heavy. I can see some sought of demi with Rosemary and mint


----------



## teamfat

Cheflayne's list does look like some sort of bread or dumpling with a dipping sauce.  I have no idea of what it might be called.

mjb.


----------



## cheflayne

It looks and tastes like naan, but naan uses yeast whereas this doesn't, but it is indeed an Indian flatbread. Because it uses baking powder and baking soda instead of yeast, it doesn't take near as much time and effort as naan but is still wonderful. It is onion kulcha, so Lagom, you are close enough. Take it away my friend.


----------



## french fries

Paratha? That's the only other Indian bread I know! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## lagom

Wow, guess my trips to star off India paid of in addition to excellent meals. Ok, Im making a couple of kilos of this for a lamb roast I'm doing saturday. Should be an easy one. 

Bulgar
Tomato
Cuccumber
Onion
Parsley
Garlic 
Olive oil
Lemmon
Salt and peoper
Mint

Good eats!


----------



## petemccracken

Tabbouleh


----------



## lagom

As the man behind the plate said" batter up" its all you Pete.


----------



## petemccracken

Thinly sliced beef

Soy sauce

Asian Pear

Scallions

Garlic (lots)

Brown sugar

Ginger root

Gochujang


----------



## lagom

Lost me on that one.


----------



## kuan

PeteMcCracken said:


> Thinly sliced beef
> 
> Soy sauce
> 
> Asian Pear
> 
> Scallions
> 
> Garlic (lots)
> 
> Brown sugar
> 
> Ginger root
> 
> Gochujang


Bulgogi


----------



## lagom

@ Kuan. Did you just make that word up?


----------



## kuan

@lagom haha nope.


----------



## petemccracken

@kuan nailed it!


----------



## kuan

OK I'm sure I'll stump you guys with this one.  

Oil

Onion

Garlic

Pork Butt

Hearts of Palm

Sugar

Fish Sauce

Shrimp

Scallions

Cornstarch

Flour 

Eggs 

Chicken Stock

Soy Sauce


----------



## lagom

Sounds like an awsome stir fry/ wok.


----------



## kuan

Nope, not stir fry.


----------



## butzy

It's either vietnamese or thai.
Are they dumplings or spring rolls?


----------



## kuan

Spread out a bit from Vietnamese or Thai.


----------



## jaycobb1045

Hmmm, could it be pork shoulder or pork meatball banh mi??


----------



## french fries

kuan said:


> OK I'm sure I'll stump you guys with this one.


Lumpia with their dipping sauce! Serve with Pancit!


----------



## kuan

French Fries said:


> Lumpia with their dipping sauce! Serve with Pancit!


Yes it is! OK, I have never made this or had this. I just opened a random cookbook and found some a recipe. It's called Lumpia Ubod with Escano sauce. The sauce is chicken stock, soy sauce, constarch, sugar, garlic.

You're up again.


----------



## french fries

I've had a LOT of lumpia and love them, I've even served them once when catering, but I've never made them myself. Even the Filipinos I know just buy them frozen and deep fry them and serve them. On the other hand I make pancit on a regular basis. LOVE the stuff!

Next: 

• chicken

• vinegar

• soy sauce

• garlic

• whole black peppercorns

• bay leaves


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

chicken adobo or in portugese vinha d'alhos


----------



## french fries

Yup, chicken adobo! Your turn.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

let's go with a photo this time





  








Christmas in the Carolinas 2013 145.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 3, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Those look like fried dill pickle spears.


----------



## butzy

Deep fried bananas?
Except the sauce doesn't look like something that would fit....


----------



## soesje

jalapeno poppers?


----------



## chrisbelgium

If it's fish or chicken in there, then they're called "goujons".


----------



## lagom

Fried zucchini with yoghurt dip?


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Hmm i think that sauce is sour cream...

Maybe fried potatoes, plaintains idk... XD


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

sorry, fell asleep early last night /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif

@teamfat

you are correct sir!

this is was my very first, and certainly not my last, deep fried dill pickle with a dipping sauce of simple Ranch dressing

I saw these on just about every menu while we were in Charleston South Carolina, I think we ordered them on four separate occasions

I now pass the torch on to mjb...


----------



## teamfat

I was planning on making this the other night, but got lazy and just roasted the chicken.

Chicken, cut up

butter

chopped onion

salt, pepper

flour

chicken stock

button mushrooms

pearl onions

heavy cream

egg yolks.

I prepare it in my largest cast iron skillet.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

chicken pot pie


----------



## teamfat

No dough involved, the couple tablespoons of flour are for thickening.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

oh, um, I know Chicken Ala King


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Why am i thinking cream of chicken soup LOL...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

or is it chicken supreme?  I always get this two confused, but tasty stuff!


----------



## teamfat

Think France.

But I bet there is a similar dish somewhere in South America.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

Velouté de poulet


----------



## teamfat

Another hint - the chicken is cut into serving size pieces, like thighs and legs, it does not get chopped or shredded any further.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

Fricassée de poulet?

Poulet à la crème?


----------



## teamfat

Yep, fricassée de poulet. I use the recipe in James Peterson's_* "Sauces"*_ book. Not a quick 30 minute dish, but very, very tasty.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

Sounds tasty. I did a blanquette de veau recently, which is quite similar in technique: sear the meat without coloration, singer (add flour and cook it to form a roux with the fat in the pan - or add a beurre manié or roux at the end), add stock and cook, and toward the end, add the cream and the egg/cream liaison, taking care of keeping a white color. Was that pretty much the technique used in your recipe? In any case, you inspired me, I may give it a try next time I buy chicken. 

Next: 

• Beef

• Yolks

• Shallots

• Tabasco

• Cornichons (a.k.a. Gherkins)

• Capers

• Worscestershire


----------



## michaelga

a la gribeche?


----------



## teamfat

I've got a feeling the yolks are cooked but the beef isn't.

mjb.


----------



## kuan

French Fries said:


> Sounds tasty. I did a blanquette de veau recently, which is quite similar in technique: sear the meat without coloration, singer (add flour and cook it to form a roux with the fat in the pan - or add a beurre manié or roux at the end), add stock and cook, and toward the end, add the cream and the egg/cream liaison, taking care of keeping a white color. Was that pretty much the technique used in your recipe? In any case, you inspired me, I may give it a try next time I buy chicken.
> 
> Next:
> 
> • Beef
> 
> • Yolks
> 
> • Shallots
> 
> • Tabasco
> 
> • Cornichons (a.k.a. Gherkins)
> 
> • Capers
> 
> • Worscestershire


Beef Tartare?


----------



## chrisbelgium

FF, restaurants used to do that classic preparation at the table. I hear it's not too popular in the US.


----------



## butzy

I was also going to go for steak tartare, but Kuan beat me to it!


----------



## kuan

This might be a sneaky trick though.


----------



## butzy

Yeah, maybe they are just meatballs with a side of pickles


----------



## ed buchanan

Since chicken pot pie has no pearl onions nor eggs.. This chicken dish used to be called   Poulet Bonn Fem at least when I worked in Europe years ago.  The egg was made into what was called a Laison with some of sauce put on top and slightly browned under a salamander..I for one loved it. ( there is also a filet of sole fish dish done almost same way)


----------



## french fries

kuan said:


> Beef Tartare?


Yes! Take it away Kuan! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kuan

I yield.


----------



## ordo

I'll take it for now.

Eggs
Basil
Milk
Black olives
Sweet corn
Lard or butter
Sugar optional
Raisins optional
Spices (cumin, paprika, etc.)
S&P
Beef

Ingredients in disordered order. By Ordo.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Meat pie xD


----------



## ordo

Nope. No flour.


----------



## butzy

Some form of a mousse?


----------



## ordo

Nope.


----------



## ordo

KaiqueKuisine said:


> Meat pie xD


But it's a pie.


----------



## teamfat

If it were green olives and pork, I'd look to Cuba.

mjb.


----------



## ordo

There's sweet corn. Maize.


----------



## french fries

Hallacas?


----------



## ordo

Let me check that.


----------



## ordo

No. No plantain leaves!


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Bobotie?


----------



## french fries

Tamale?


----------



## ordo

No and no. No curry involved. No leaves of any kind.

It is South American tho. From Chile and many other countries.

By God! Its a pie! It has sweet corn! What else can i say?


----------



## french fries

Chicken & Corn pie?


----------



## petalsandcoco

Frittata of some sort ?


----------



## ordo

French Fries said:


> Chicken & Corn pie?


OK. Something like that. I didn't included chicken but sometimes its present.

Name in Spanish: _Pastel de choclo_. Sweet corn pie. Very well known in Chile with variants. Here with chicken.


----------



## genemachine

Creeeepy. That guy is working in a kitchen that looks almost exactly like my own.... Including the clutter


----------



## butzy

I think FF is too busy with his South American challenge, so I am butting in /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

Ingredients:

chili's

garlic

palm sugar

shallots

pork

coriander root

galangal

green beans

lemongrass

pepper & salt

****** lime leaves

shrimp paste

fish sauce

And as you would expect: it is eaten with plain rice


----------



## jaycobb1045

Hmmmm, I want to say nam sod but the green beans are throwing me off.


----------



## teamfat

The use of coriander root certainly points to something Thai, but I'm not coming up with anything.


----------



## genemachine

teamfat said:


> The use of coriander root certainly points to something Thai, but I'm not coming up with anything.


Indeed. Looks like Pad Prik King?


----------



## butzy

You are on Gene!

It is indeed pad prik king

I first made it with a prepared mix, didn't put the beans in it, but had them on the side. And I had no ****** lime leaves, so used some lemon juice.

I know, total sacrilege, but even then I liked it.

Then a couple of years ago, I did do a cooking course (just 1 day) in Thailand and Pat prik king was one of the dishes I choose to make


----------



## genemachine

Ok, next round:

pork

onions

garlic

sauerkraut

sour cream

butter

flour

paprika

caraway seeds

salt

pepper


----------



## lagom

Sour kraut and roasted pork?


----------



## genemachine

Lagom said:


> Sour kraut and roasted pork?


The obvious guess, given that I am Bavarian, but alas, no. That's not it.


----------



## lagom

Well you know, hoof beats and horses, not zebras.


----------



## lagom

Also that is what I ate at St. Barts at koniggsee. Along with a respectable local brew.


----------



## genemachine

Lagom said:


> Also that is what I ate at St. Barts at koniggsee. Along with a respectable local brew.


Good choice, good choice. Whether to serve Sauerkraut with a pork roast (i.e. a shoulder or neck roast) is highly regional, though. Where I grew up, we mostly had a raw cabbage salad with it. Sauerkraut was generally eaten with Bratwurst, perhaps with a roast pork belly, and, of course, with Schlachtschüssel (the "slaughter bowl") - a dish generally made on slaughter day. Absolutely fresh blood sausages, liver sausages and boiled pork belly. Something like a choucroute garni. Glorious, and containing enough calories to last you for a week...


----------



## butzy

Sounds a bit more eastern than germany to me, maybe polish or hungarian or so?


----------



## genemachine

butzy said:


> Sounds a bit more eastern than germany to me, maybe polish or hungarian or so?


Getting closer...


----------



## butzy

Goulash with sauerkraut?


----------



## genemachine

butzy said:


> Goulash with sauerkraut?


Close enough for government work - it is called szegedin goulash.

Your turn again!


----------



## butzy

Glad I am not asked to pronounce that !

New one:
Root celery
Celery
Pork chop
Black pepper
Bay
Split peas
Sausage
Leek
Potato (optional)
I like a bit of chili pepper, but that's not traditional


----------



## genemachine

Snert?


----------



## butzy

Okay, so that was way too easy!
Your turn again


----------



## genemachine

butzy said:


> Okay, so that was way too easy!
> Your turn again


Hehe, well, you happened to pick basically the only Dutch recipe that I know. Hmmm. what now....

Let's try another sauce:

velouté

cidre

onion

butter

mustard

paprika


----------



## petalsandcoco

Would it be sauce bontemps ?


----------



## genemachine

Indeed. Your turn! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

Put on your sweet tooth and see if you can guess this one:

egg + yolk

sugar

milk

semolina

butter

zest & juice of of lemon

vanilla

phyllo pastry

icing sugar

cinnamon


----------



## kaiquekuisine

That cinnamon threw me off XD.


----------



## petalsandcoco

This dish can be made without it if you wish.....A guess ?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@petalsandcoco it's a greek dessert right? I know I've had this and I'm racking my brain for the name of it.

It's served either rolled up or like a cake and cut into wedges...


----------



## petalsandcoco

Yes, it is Greek and served in various ways. Oh my Kgirl your getting hotter......


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

oh shot! what's the name?  I've had it with rose water...


----------



## berndy

baklava


----------



## petalsandcoco

Ummmm well it starts with "B"


----------



## kaiquekuisine

BOUGATSA XD


----------



## petalsandcoco

Well done ! 

Your turn. :thumb:


----------



## kaiquekuisine

DAMN!! I didnt want to win xD. 

Ingrediants:

-Parsnips (yellow)

-Flour

-Eggs

-Roasted Tomatoes

-Basil

-Oregano

-Olive Oil

-Parsely

-Salt

-Pepper

I don´t think their is a recipe online for this one XD...


----------



## butzy

Parsnip - roasted tomato pie?

Honestly, I have no idea


----------



## teamfat

Some sort of dough filled with the parsnip mixture, like ravioli or empanada, or pierogi.  I'm leaning towards ravioli.

mjb.


----------



## soesje

szekely gulyas? (also spelled as segedinsky gulas, szegediner gulasch)


----------



## kaiquekuisine

teamfat said:


> Some sort of dough filled with the parsnip mixture, like ravioli or empanada, or pierogi. I'm leaning towards ravioli.
> 
> mjb.


Your getting warmer xD...


----------



## la habanabbq

tri color pepper                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            garlic                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      celery

   tomato paste

   broth

   spice mix

   flour

   protien


----------



## la habanabbq

LA HABANABBQ said:


> tri color pepper garlic celery
> 
> tomato paste
> 
> broth
> 
> spice mix
> 
> flour
> 
> protien


----------



## chef kimwis7

It's Lemon Curd! Chef Kim


----------



## butzy

parsnip pastry with spicy roasted tomato filling?


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Tomatoe isnt used as a filling xD. 

Its a sauce


----------



## kaiquekuisine

THINK ITALIAN XD


----------



## french fries

Parsnip tortellini in tomato sauce?


----------



## kaiquekuisine

THINK POTATO XD


----------



## french fries

Parsnip gnocchis?


----------



## kaiquekuisine

YOU ARE CORRECT FF!!





  








parsnip gnocchi.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Apr 13, 2014


----------



## french fries

Wow that was quite a tough one, thanks for guiding us there! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

New one:

- Beef

- Soy sauce

- Fish sauce

- Chilis

- Lime

- Sugar

- Garlic

- Coriander seeds

- Cilantro


----------



## teamfat

Walking home from dinner my wife and I stopped at Whole Foods.  She was looking for some specific crackers a friend had mentioned, I was causally scanning the spice rack.  I never thought to look for berbere powder there.  Some of you may remember it is a key ingredient to one of the dishes offered up in this discussion a while back.  I'll be making some soon.

Gee, forgot what I was really going to say.  My first thought was Korean bulgogi or galbi, but the fish sauce and lime seems out of place for that.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

teamfat said:


> Walking home from dinner my wife and I stopped at Whole Foods. She was looking for some specific crackers a friend had mentioned, I was causally scanning the spice rack. I never thought to look for berbere powder there. Some of you may remember it is a key ingredient to one of the dishes offered up in this discussion a while back. I'll be making some soon.
> 
> Gee, forgot what I was really going to say. My first thought was Korean bulgogi or galbi, but the fish sauce and lime seems out of place for that.
> 
> mjb.


Not galbi.

I received a free jar of Berbere powder from Penzeys, never used it. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## butzy

The soy and fish sauce put it into the se asian corner I think.

It could be beef larb?

or stir fried beef?


----------



## genemachine

Looks more like a marinade than a sauce to me. Marinade the beef with the other ingredients, skewer and grill, beef satay style?


----------



## french fries

butzy said:


> The soy and fish sauce put it into the se asian corner I think.


SE Asian is correct, but it's not beef larb - it's funny though because I was hesitating between that one and duck larb!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif Not a stir fry... 


GeneMachine said:


> Looks more like a marinade than a sauce to me. Marinade the beef with the other ingredients, skewer and grill, beef satay style?


Not exactly, no. Some marinade, some sauce...


----------



## genemachine

Oh man, this is a hard one. The ingredients are so generic. Hard to guess where it goes if you do not know the specific recipe.


----------



## kuan

I'm pretty sure I've had a beef dish wrapped in lettuce leaves before, garlic and soy sauce and sugar marinade, fish sauce and sugar and lime for the sauce.


----------



## french fries




----------



## teamfat

That really narrows it down!  When Karen's Dad was last in town, I did a beef flatiron steak using those steps.  But different ingredients for the marinade and sauce.

mjb.


----------



## butzy

Crying tiger?

(seur rong-hai, Grilled marinated beef with dipping sauce. Had to look up the thai name though)


----------



## french fries

butzy said:


> Crying tiger?
> 
> (seur rong-hai, Grilled marinated beef with dipping sauce. Had to look up the thai name though)


WINNER! I'm not surprised you won that one butzy. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Delicious soy marinated beef, grilled and sliced, served with a thin dipping sauce bursting with spicy limey goodness. One of my favorites. So spicy, it will make you cry like a tiger.


----------



## butzy

Thanks FF, love the dish.

I made myself a little Thai beef salad the other day. Pretty similar idea but mixed with lettuce, cucumber etc.The sensation of all different flavours is just great!

New challenge:

coriander seed

cauliflower

onion

vinegar

mustard seed or mustard powder

green beans

turmeric

ginger

garlic

sugar

salt


----------



## french fries

That looks Indian... reminds me of my wife's indian cauliflower dish except she uses peas instead of green beans. Not sure what the name is... Gobi-something?


----------



## lagom

Aloo gobi? I think tjats what your looking for.


----------



## kuan

Aloo means potato, Indian names are strange.  Like Aloo Gobi means potato cauliflower, saag panner means spinach cheese.  No mention of the style of preparation.  So translated into English that would be

Green Beans Cauliflower.  

But I'm sure there's an Indian name for it.


----------



## lagom

I never knew that, havent really seem too much potato in Indian food. Regional thing?


----------



## kaiquekuisine

And me thinking this thread would last long xD. 

18 pages already XD...


----------



## kuan

Lagom said:


> I never knew that, havent really seem too much potato in Indian food. Regional thing?


I'm just speculating. I only know Indian food from what my friends call it and what I see in restaurants.


----------



## kuan

butzy said:


> Thanks FF, love the dish.
> 
> I made myself a little Thai beef salad the other day. Pretty similar idea but mixed with lettuce, cucumber etc.The sensation of all different flavours is just great!
> 
> New challenge:
> 
> coriander seed
> 
> cauliflower
> 
> onion
> 
> vinegar
> 
> mustard seed or mustard powder
> 
> green beans
> 
> turmeric
> 
> ginger
> 
> garlic
> 
> sugar
> 
> salt


Oh wait! I got it! Pickle!


----------



## butzy

@kuan, you are close!
@the others, it is not Indian (as far as I know).


----------



## french fries

Achar?


----------



## butzy

Nope,

Hint:
You could add carrots and I suppose something like broccoli to it as well.......


----------



## chrisbelgium

Could be piccalilli or atjar tjampoer. I remember making that when experimenting on my try-out for babi pangang.


----------



## butzy

It is not atjar tjampoer....

BUT IT IS

Picallily /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

Your turn Chris!


----------



## chrisbelgium

Oh it's my turn. Emmmm, ehhhhh,... anyone want to jump in? Feel free!


----------



## teamfat

Quick and easy:

Pasta

bacon

egg

shallot

grated parmesan

splash of vermouth


----------



## lagom

carbonara?


----------



## teamfat

Yep. It is what I had for dinner. Crisp up a couple strips of bacon, remove from pan. Add minced shallot to hot grease, let it soften while crumbling the bacon. A splash of vermouth, give it a minute. Dump in the cooked pasta, the bacon bits and the beaten egg, give it a good stir. Add in the cheese, another good stir. Oops, I left out the fresh basil. Oh well.

So yes, @Lagom you got it right.

mjb.


----------



## lagom

Ive got an entire day of paperwork and meetings so I must defer at this time as I havent a mind for a challenging reciepe this morning.


----------



## french fries

How 'bout:

Whole chicken

Eggs

Onions

Cinnamon

Cilantro

Dried ginger

Turmeric

Saffron

Phyllo dough

Almonds

Honey

Butter

Oil

Powdered sugar

S & P


----------



## teamfat

Are you sure that isn't an entree and a dessert?

mjb.


----------



## french fries

It's a single dish.


----------



## jaycobb1045

Sounds like a Moroccan chicken pot pie, but I'm not sure if that's a thing!


----------



## ordo

Moroccan chicken bastilla.

But i confess i googled it.


----------



## french fries

Yup that was a bastilla - though I question the interest of this game if we start googling the answers??


----------



## kuan

French Fries said:


> Yup that was a bastilla - though I question the interest of this game if we start googling the answers??


Yeah give it at least a page of wrong guesses before we start googling.


----------



## butzy

i would have guedded ff's dish to be persian, but obviously i was wrong... I like the game so lets continue and not google the answer. in the end the hints should get us there


----------



## kuan

I wouldn't mind if FF went again.  Any objections?


----------



## petalsandcoco

Why not ? 

Go ahead FF , look forward to the challenge


----------



## french fries

Here's one that should be tricky I think? The ingredients are not in the right order. 

Potatoes

Tomatoes

Onions

Peas

Garlic

Ginger

Cottage cheese

Cream

Chilis

Coriander

Cumin

Turmeric

Cashew

Cilantro

Oil

Salt


----------



## ordo

In my defense i will say i had a hint of the dish. I remembered a conversation about phylo dough with KouKou (was she?) where she mentioned the bastilla. But i couldn't get the exact name, so i googled chicken and phyllo dough, not the entire recipe.

About the last challenge, i have not the minimun idea.


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> In my defense i will say i had a hint of the dish. I remembered a conversation about phylo dough with KouKou (was she?) where she mentioned the bastilla. But i couldn't get the exact name, so i googled chicken and phyllo dough, not the entire recipe.


Oh ok I understand. I thought you just googled the list of ingredients.... but that's quite different. In any case as long as we all learn some new dishes... also I enjoy the brain twisting activity of trying to guess what could be a sauce, what could be cooked, what could be a soup, a marinade, etc.... it's fun!


----------



## kuan

French Fries said:


> Here's one that should be tricky I think? The ingredients are not in the right order.
> 
> Potatoes
> 
> Tomatoes
> 
> Onions
> 
> Peas
> 
> Garlic
> 
> Ginger
> 
> Cottage cheese
> 
> Cream
> 
> Chilis
> 
> Coriander
> 
> Cumin
> 
> Turmeric
> 
> Cashew
> 
> Cilantro
> 
> Oil
> 
> Salt


Korma style potatoes.


----------



## french fries

kuan said:


> Korma style potatoes.


Not it, but you're getting close geography-wise. And of course Paneer is the authentic choice, not Cottage Cheese. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## michaelga

Aloo Matar - very darned tasty... although I'd rather leave out the paneer rather than use cottage cheese, not really the same in my mind - but I haven't tried it, so maybe I should and shut up. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## french fries

MichaelGA said:


> Aloo Matar


Nope (in fact I'd never heard of Aloo Matar before you mentioned it).


----------



## butzy

That's a tricky one ff!
I would also say Indian, but not too familiar with all the names there. Might just have to go to see the menu at the local Indian or leaf through my Indian cookbooks

For now I can only come up with aloo-paneer in tomato gravy or chicken tikka masal without chicken, but with paneer, paneer masala?


----------



## french fries

I reckon it may be a tricky one. It's Indian, and it's a single dish made of two components. It's a classic Indian dish just the way it is, nothing like "chicken masala without chicken". I'm not that mean.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

NAVRATAN KORMA!!!


----------



## french fries

KaiqueKuisine said:


> NAVRATAN KORMA!!!


No... you had me google that (never heard of it before)... apparently you need 9 veggies....


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

WOW FF, more hints?


----------



## french fries

Alright so the dish is made of two components:

*Component #1: *

Oil

Potatoes

Peas

Paneer

Cashew nuts

Coriander

Cumin

Chilis

*Component#2:*

Oil

Tomatoes

Cream

Cumin

Coriander

Cilantro

Turmeric

Ginger

Garlic

Deep frying is involved... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Well now im thinking its Potato Pattice/Aloo Paneer Tikki... something like that xD


----------



## soesje

aloo paneer.


----------



## french fries

No and no, but definitely getting closer. And remember: 2 components! I suppose that I'll give the answer by tomorrow if no one finds it? But yeah you're getting closer.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Paneer Masala ? A dish from the North ?


----------



## french fries

It's not paneer masala but it is a classic Northern Indian dish, yes.


----------



## petalsandcoco

What about paneer kofta ?


----------



## french fries

Not quite, but this time you are getting DANGEROUSLY close, petals. Kofta is correct.


----------



## teamfat

Meatloaf.  Oh, wait, there is no meat.  Boy, Indian cuisine is another area that I could spend the rest of my life learning.


----------



## petalsandcoco

What about a veg dish, something like Malai kofta ?


----------



## french fries

petalsandcoco said:


> What about a veg dish, something like Malai kofta ?


WINNER!!! Malai kofta. My absolute favorite vegetarian dish ever (when well prepared). Could make me forget that I ever ate meat. You're up Petals! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif





  








malai-kofta.png




__
french fries


__
Apr 22, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco

Good one FF ! 

I'm hoping this next one will keep you guessing for a bit ( remember count dracula's laugh ? ) 

Chicken stock
Mushrooms
Sauce velouté 
Sweet cream
Salt 
Cayenne pepper


----------



## kaiquekuisine

SUPREME SAUCE


----------



## petalsandcoco

Was it that easy ? 

You are next !


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Eggs

Apricot Jam

Flour

Baking soda

Salt

Sugar

Butter

Ayshire Cream

Brandy

Orange Juice

Milk

Vinegar

Its an easy dish if you have eaten or already made it xD. 

Pretty sure Butzy will answer it correctly...


----------



## butzy

Me?

I don't have a sweet tooth, and I frankly wouldn't have had an idea.....

BUT because you think I do, it got to be from my neck of the woods and the only sweet dish / dessert I know is Malva pudding...

Is that it?


----------



## kaiquekuisine

YUS!! xD


----------



## butzy

A savoury one again:

red wine and/or brandy

beef

pork

coriander

clove

nutmeg

pepper

vinegar


----------



## teamfat

Tonight I'm mixing beef, pork, dark beer, pepper, coriander and some other stuff into a sausage.  I'm thinking this one may also be some sort of sausage patty, meatball or some such.  Clove and vinegar, though, not sure how to place that.

mjb.


----------



## butzy

@teamfat

You are awfully close. I thought that by leaving out the casing I would wrong-foot all of you, but no such luck.....

But: what type of sausage?


----------



## genemachine

butzy said:


> @teamfat
> 
> You are awfully close. I thought that by leaving out the casing I would wrong-foot all of you, but no such luck.....
> 
> But: what type of sausage?


a) it is a sausage

b) you are posting the question.

Can only be boerewors?

Never made it myself, but my wine dealer spezializes in Southern African wines and consequently holds a southern african themed party each sommer, proper Braai and all.


----------



## butzy

@gene
you are totally correct!
it is boerewors.
pretty good powers of deduction


----------



## teamfat

I couldn't place the cloves and vinegar, figured it wasn't from Western Europe.  Never heard of boerewors, will have to look into it.

mjb.


----------



## butzy

@teamfat,
I will post a couple of good links when i have access to my proper computer, probably the day after tomorrow


----------



## genemachine

butzy said:


> @gene
> you are totally correct!
> it is boerewors.
> pretty good powers of deduction /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


2 months to the next Braai at my wine dealer's place! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif

Ok, let's try this one....

top round

beef bones

carrots

turnips

celeriac

onion

bay leaves

peppercorns

juniper berries

salt

horseradish

flour

milk

cream

potatoes


----------



## teamfat

I'm assuming 'onio' is really onion.  Seems to me to be a slow simmered stew of some sort.

mjb.


----------



## butzy

@teamfat:

here are some recipes for boerewors that look quite decent:

http://winemag.co.za/south-africas-culinary-icon-boerewors/

http://lpoli.50webs.com/Sausage recipes.htm

The last one has quite a lot of good sausage and other cured meat recipes, although he sometimes uses nitrites when I don't think it is really necessary (like in fresh sausage)

@gene

I also think it is a stew, maybe with gnochi?


----------



## genemachine

teamfat said:


> I'm assuming 'onio' is really onion. Seems to me to be a slow simmered stew of some sort.


Onions, of course. Corrected, thank you.


butzy said:


> @gene
> 
> I also think it is a stew, maybe with gnochi?


Slow simmering is right, but that ain't no stew.


----------



## genemachine

@butzy - Also, I  finally need to get a meat grinder and a sausage stuffing thingy. Have been putting that one off far too long.


----------



## teamfat

Yep, fresh home made sausage is quite satisfying. Not like I've been doing any lately.
[thread="80529"]New Toy [/thread]


----------



## genemachine

Hehe, great minds think alike... I'll start my first trials soon, still busy setting up the garden for the new chickens and rabbitses and duckses, juicy rabbitses and duckses....


----------



## butzy

to stay slightly off topic:





  








P1010760.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 1, 2014








breakfast sausage of a while ago, made with mincer and sausage attachment





  








sort of merquez sausage.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 1, 2014








And merquez style sausage (and by now I have a proper sausage stuffer, what an improvement that makes /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif)

No boerewors pictures as I haven't made any yet. There are so many different types available here of pretty decent quality, so I prefer to make different type sausages.

Boerewors is always sold like the picture of the merquez style above, but in hog casing


----------



## genemachine

Folks, you are slacking. There is a ingredient list up there... To speed things up, we are talking Bavarian/Austrian here. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## butzy

I figured it would be from that part of the world, considering the ingredients and the place you live, but I have no idea.

Slow simmered, but not a stew:

Braised beef in beef stock with grilled root vegetables and knodels (or however you spell that)?


----------



## teamfat

Oh yeah.  I was thinking that the bones and some of the aromatics are for making a stock or gravy, served on top of a breaded schnitzel type slice of beef round.  Or a rouladen.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine

We are definitely building a nice stock here. Nothing gets breaded, though. Is this really unknown outside the Austro-Bavaria-sphere?


----------



## steve tphc

Lemon Curd


----------



## genemachine

Time for a pointer, I guess. The meat stays whole during slowly simmering it.


----------



## butzy

The whole piece of meat in the oven with all the spices, root veges and stock and topped with mashed potatoes?
I still haven't got a clue!


----------



## teamfat

I still have no clue either.  Probably one of those things that when revealed will be a slap the forehead DOH! type of moments.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine

The potatoes are just the side dish. Pretty much obligatory, but they play no major role in the preparation. Look to Vienna. Or Munich. They all have it.


----------



## french fries

I'm tempted to say Sauerbraten but... no vinegar or wine.... hmmmm ... tough one Gene!


----------



## genemachine

French Fries said:


> I'm tempted to say Sauerbraten but... no vinegar or wine.... hmmmm ... tough one Gene!


Nope. Nothing sour in here. Bavarian/Austrian/Bohemian basics, folks!


----------



## teamfat

It seems like a pretty basic pot roast, but I have no idea what it might be called in the given region.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

Rouladen with dumplings?


----------



## berndy

Siedfleisch ?with horseradish   sauce


----------



## berndy

Tafelspitz ?


----------



## teamfat

berndy said:


> Tafelspitz ?


That's the word I was looking for! It may not be correct, but when I first moved to Utah my landlord was a German immigrant. Usually my roommate and I had sunday dinner with his family about twice a month. Sauerbraten and tafelspitz were mainstays.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine

Yup! Tafelspitz! That's the one!

If you never had one, try it. Slowly simmer the beef with the aromatics and the bones. The broth will be divine. Serve with potatoes and horseradish sauce. Attempt at presenting it more artistically:





  








IMG_0538.JPG




__
genemachine


__
May 7, 2014


----------



## genemachine

berndy said:


> Siedfleisch ?with horseradish sauce


Around here, Siedfleisch would mostly refer to the lesser cuts - belly, skirt and so on, often served together with Sauerkraut, blood and liver sausages on slaughter day. "Schlachtschüssel" - the German equivalent to a choucroute garni. Glorious. My godfather was a butcher, still doing home slaughter for the local farmers back in the day, it always was a good reason to have a party...


----------



## butzy

Good one Gene,
Glad that someone finally got it.
No aha moment here though, never heard of it.
Take it away Bendy


----------



## genemachine

Try it, Butzy! The Austrian butchers know about 100 different cuts that can be used for slow simmering with aromatics and really made a science out of it. I have to admit that they got a point there. If only for the glorious broth coming out of it.


----------



## berndy

Siedfleisch is also known in other parts of Germany as Kronfleisch,or Wellfleisch,or Stegfleisch /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## genemachine

berndy said:


> Siedfleisch is also known in other parts of Germany as Kronfleisch,or Wellfleisch,or Stegfleisch /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


Fun with local nomenclature - I'd say that Kronfleisch is a subcategory of Wellfleisch, Kesselfleisch or Siedfleisch, the former being exclusively skirt or diaphragm, the latter encompassing simmered skirt, belly, tongue, head, offal - at least that's how it is done in my neck of the woods.


----------



## berndy

And in Italy it is called a" bollito misto "


----------



## berndy

Time to guess this one ?

Butter

Eggs

Milk

Sugar

Raisins

Salt

Powdered sugar


----------



## genemachine

If we are still in Germany, Austria, Bohemia or the surroundings, I'd say Kaiserschmarrn?

EDIT: Uhm. No flour.


----------



## berndy

Sorry, forgot the flour/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

You work fast


----------



## genemachine

Bohemian grandmother.... Playing on my home turf there /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## butzy

I was going to say oliebollen
Dutch standard fare for new years eve,


----------



## french fries

This thread needs to be revived!!

How about this one? 

Flour
Breadcrumbs
Ground pork and veal
Onion
Eggs
Milk
All-spice


----------



## koukouvagia

French Fries said:


> This thread needs to be revived!!
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> 
> Flour
> Breadcrumbs
> Ground pork and veal
> Onion
> Eggs
> Milk
> All-spice


Fun!
Swedish meatballs?


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> Fun!
> Swedish meatballs?


Close enough! I was thinking Danish frikadellers:





  








1280px-Frikadeller.jpg




__
french fries


__
Feb 1, 2017


----------



## koukouvagia

It's got all the same ingredients right?!

What is this?
Egg yolks
Sugar
Marsala


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> It's got all the same ingredients right?!


Apparently it does!

As for your example... Sabayon?


----------



## koukouvagia

French Fries said:


> Apparently it does!
> 
> As for your example... Sabayon?


Yup you're it


----------



## french fries

Alright: 

Sour Orange juice
Fresh Oregano
Garlic
Water
Olive Oil
Chili peppers
Salt
Black peppercorns


----------



## lagom

Sabayon..


----------



## butzy

This is funny as I was thinking about this thread the other day.

@French Fries: thanks for reviving it!

As for the last lot of ingredients: it sounds carribean or mexican to me....


----------



## lagom

A marinade of some kind that I can't put a name to.


----------



## french fries

butzy said:


> it sounds carribean


You're getting warmer. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## cheflayne

mojo


----------



## french fries

cheflayne said:


> mojo


Yes! You're up.


----------



## steve tphc

[h2]*Zabaglione*[/h2]
Technically, Marsala All-uovo is the best Marsala wine for this- so say the Romans.


----------



## cheflayne

French Fries said:


> Yes! You're up.


soy

mirin

rice vinegar

bonito

kombu

yuzu


----------



## jake t buds

cheflayne said:


> soy
> 
> mirin
> 
> rice vinegar
> 
> bonito
> 
> kombu
> 
> yuzu


Ponzu?


----------



## cheflayne

jake t buds said:


> Ponzu?


_We have a winner! _Take it away.


----------



## jake t buds

cheflayne said:


> _We have a winner! _Take it away.


Hey hey, imagine that!!!

Dipping sauces rule!!

Semolina flour

Pancetta

Garlic

Salt

Olive Oil

Chorizo

Red Bell Pepper

Grapes

Egg (optional)


----------



## butzy

Jake, I got no idea.

The grapes are totally throwing me off...../img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif

But I do like this game


----------



## eastshores

jake t buds said:


> Hey hey, imagine that!!!
> 
> Dipping sauces rule!!
> 
> Semolina flour
> 
> Pancetta
> 
> Garlic
> 
> Salt
> 
> Olive Oil
> 
> Chorizo
> 
> Red Bell Pepper
> 
> Grapes
> 
> Egg (optional)


Not sure how this game works.. but it sounds like at least some of the ingredients are for pasta. Then pancetta, chorizo, garlic, bell pepper, and grapes.. sounds like Spanish ingredients.. hmm google!

Edit: Removed my guess since I used google to find it.


----------



## butzy

You got the idea of the game @eastshores,

Except..... NO google (it would just make it too easy)


----------



## eastshores

butzy said:


> You got the idea of the game @eastshores,
> 
> Except..... NO google (it would just make it too easy)


So.. if you don't know the answer.. you just give up? I mean.. are we supposed to resort to reading cookbooks and hope we own one that has the dish covered? I don't think I like this game /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif I removed my guess on the off chance it was correct.


----------



## butzy

No, don't give up!

You already got to Spanish sounding and pasta....

I don't know the answer, Jake does and he can give more hints....

Unless everyone else thinks we should google it ????

Too me, that's just too easy, enter all ingredients and you will have the answer


----------



## jake t buds

I can give hints if you like. Maybe I chose something too obscure?

Hint : The first five ingredients are what make up the "base."

The others are for either garnish, reflect a region or personal taste.


----------



## french fries

Is that some sort of Spanish focaccia bread or something like that...?


----------



## jake t buds

Should I just spill the beans or give another hint?


----------



## lagom

Hint please


----------



## eastshores

Lagom said:


> Hint please


Spanish.. and grapes..

Here's my problem with this game.. if you don't know it and you can't use goggle.. you're just stuck and out of the running. We don't have enough people to do that.


----------



## jake t buds

I fear I've brought this thread to a grinding halt. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif

It is from the Iberian Peninsula. As an appetizer.

The version I posted uses semolina, but it's usually made out of day old bread. Crumbs.


----------



## steve tphc

If you gave me these ingredients, I would make a chorizo pasta. I use the water hint of olive oil, egg, and semolina for the pasta. Chorizo and pancetta sauté in olive oil then garnish with grapes and red peppers. Sound delicious.


----------



## koukouvagia

I'm stumped.  Can't figure it out even with google (why can't we use google?)


----------



## french fries




----------



## berndy

some kind of FAROVA ?


----------



## jake t buds

berndy said:


> some kind of FAROVA ?


Farofa, is very, very close. Nice Guess!!!

But not quite. 

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Do we continue?


----------



## berndy

Ok, but how close am I ? How many miles away ?


----------



## french fries

berndy said:


> Ok, but how close am I ? How many miles away ?


Closer than eggplant parmesan is close to being a good Italian chicken dish that is not a pasta. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## berndy

???

I give up


----------



## jake t buds

berndy said:


> Ok, but how close am I ? How many miles away ?


I'm guessing anywhere between 4,000 to 6,000. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif

The brain trust at Cheftalk has been stumped.

Wasn't my intention, but who will continue if I post the answer?


----------



## berndy

Sorry can't know everything but Ill keep on guessing the next dish


----------



## cheflayne

migas


----------



## jake t buds

cheflayne said:


> migas


Correct!!!

Eastshores and French Fries "researched" correctly.

Migas, or Migas.


----------



## berndy

jake t buds said:


> cheflayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> migas
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!!!
> 
> Eastshores and French Fries "researched" correctly.
> 
> Migas, or Migas.
Click to expand...

Migas , or Migas ?


----------



## french fries

berndy said:


> Migas , or Migas ?


The green words are links. Try clicking them.


----------



## teamfat

On a totally unrelated side note, Beltex Meats down the street from my house has a KILLER Spanish chorizo. Well, sometimes, when you walk in you never know what they will or will not have on hand, both in the fresh and the cured display cases. Great place.

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba

That place looks great, a shop similar to this just opened about 30 min from me, might go see what they have today.


----------



## berndy

French Fries said:


> berndy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Migas , or Migas ?
> 
> 
> 
> The green words are links. Try clicking them.
Click to expand...

Sorry I did not notice any green .

links on my computer show up in blue


----------



## berndy

Now my question.

What dish is made from  Onions

                                         Flour

                                         Spinach

                                         Eggs

                                         Pepper

                                         Salt


----------



## french fries

berndy said:


> Sorry I did not notice any green .
> 
> links on my computer show up in blue


Look again, you'll notice them. On this website, links are green (it doesn't matter what computer you use), like that link to the post you quoted for example.


----------



## berndy

I did read both writings about MIGAS.

Thank you


French Fries said:


> berndy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I did not notice any green .
> 
> links on my computer show up in blue
> 
> 
> 
> Look again, you'll notice them. On this website, links are green (it doesn't matter what computer you use), like that link to the post you quoted for example.
Click to expand...

I did read both links about MIGAS.

Thank you


----------



## miss sauder

are you making a casserole?


----------



## koukouvagia

Quiche?


----------



## french fries

I was thinking "some sort of" spanakopita...?


----------



## jake t buds




----------



## berndy

Koukouvagia said:


> Quiche?


No.

Keep on guessing


----------



## berndy

French Fries said:


> I was thinking "some sort of" spanakopita...?


NO.

But you are in same areat


----------



## pagedeveloper

This area is not had a lot of activity in a while. Let me see if I can get things going. What did I make

OK.. I talked about what I made in another post

Boiling water

Ice Bath

Cheese


----------



## kuan

Mozzarella.


----------



## pagedeveloper

No sorry... Again the hit is I listed the item in one of my threads.


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico

Sounds suspiciously like you may be making a cheesecake...


----------



## pagedeveloper

No it was a veggie.


----------



## brianshaw

Bad guess deleted


----------



## french fries

• Chicken
• Eggs
• Butter
• Onions
• Ginger
• Cinnamon
• Almonds
• Sugar
• Icing sugar
• Brick pastry sheets


----------



## pagedeveloper

french fries said:


> • Chicken
> • Eggs
> • Butter
> • Onions
> • Ginger
> • Cinnamon
> • Almonds
> • Sugar
> • Icing sugar
> • Brick pastry sheets


Chicken wellington


----------



## french fries

pagedeveloper said:


> Chicken wellington


Nope! :emoji_laughing:


----------



## french fries

Ok so it was Pastilla: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastilla


----------



## pagedeveloper

That looks good... Thank you...


----------

